# Wellness Check?



## Chris Psychology (Jan 9, 2019)

_mod edit: @Chris Psychology's dox begins here. The video is archived here._

So today we attempted to call Adult Protective Services, and we then requested a wellness check on Christine. We have documented the phone calls in this video.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Jan 9, 2019)

chris is a rapist and he wears barb's corpse as a suit

also bob faked his death


----------



## Randy Lahey (Jan 9, 2019)

did you get them to check if barb was jerking off pigs in bob’s cuckshed?


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 9, 2019)

Die Christine


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 9, 2019)

great content guys. thanks.


----------



## Rupin (Jan 9, 2019)

I'm not sure what the point of posting this is. This is A Logging to the fullest.


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Jan 10, 2019)

Wow another a-log that sounds like they're 12.


----------



## Lord Thistlewick Flanders (Jan 10, 2019)

Ruckersville police on the Chandlers.jpg


----------



## Rogowski (Jan 10, 2019)

It’s been done and realistically as soon as you mentioned Chris’ name or address they lost all interest. After getting calls about the Chandlers for over a decade they don’t even take them seriously anymore.


----------



## dopy (Jan 10, 2019)

please post more, we require more halal threads for the blood gods


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jan 10, 2019)

It's just kind of pointless to put Chris under a Wellness Check. Chris's mental state has deteriorated enough to the point where he'd believe that cartoon characters are talking to him in some parallel dimension. Chris is more a danger to himself than anyone else can be to him at this point


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jan 10, 2019)

Someday we will find the bodies of his victims, and they can finally be put to rest.


----------



## Russtard (Jan 10, 2019)

Way to go, wèęn.


----------



## MG 620 (Jan 10, 2019)

This is a bad idea. Cry wolf, and someone might not show up when Chris really needs help with Barb's dead body. He'll probably bury her in the garden next to the pets.


----------



## Mick92 (Jan 10, 2019)

You sure are an exceptional I have autism please laugh at me.


----------



## Rogowski (Jan 10, 2019)

Triggered Fivehead said:


> This is a bad idea. Cry wolf, and someone might not show up when Chris really needs help with Barb's dead body. He'll probably bury her in the garden next to the pets.


Too late. It became crying wolf a few months after 4chan got their hands on him.


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Jan 10, 2019)

Triggered Fivehead said:


> This is a bad idea. Cry wolf, and someone might not show up when Chris really needs help with Barb's dead body. He'll probably bury her in the garden next to the pets.


That's more than Barb deserves.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jan 10, 2019)

By the way, why do you feel it necessary to study Chris and his Psyche? We already have an entire autistic wiki dedicated to the poor soul, and even an entire page dedicated to his psyche.


----------



## CoolGuyHitler (Jan 10, 2019)

@2:52
 The police has Chris's address memorized. Holy shit you fucking kids leave the law enforcement officers alone.


----------



## jawsome (Jan 10, 2019)

Why did you leave in the part where you called the wrong number? When the guy told you that you were not the first to call should have been it. You provided nothing new. Please leave.


----------



## Mick92 (Jan 10, 2019)

Triggered Fivehead said:


> This is a bad idea. Cry wolf, and someone might not show up when Chris really needs help with Barb's dead body. He'll probably bury her in the garden next to the pets.


Good thing she lost weight, else he wouldn't be able to carry her 5-10 tons corpse.


----------



## Zach_Kun (Jan 10, 2019)

Epic troll, my dude. Hopefully the police come and shoot Chris because hes such a disgusting manlet. So fucking epic dude you made us trolls proud.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 10, 2019)

TrunksFromDragonballGT said:


> I'm not sure what the point of posting this is.


The point is to kill Chris


----------



## Chris Psychology (Jan 10, 2019)

TrunksFromDragonballGT said:


> I'm not sure what the point of posting this is. This is A Logging to the fullest.


As far as I'm aware, A-logging refers to actively wishing harm on Chris. Unless you're referring to people's responses to this thread your reply makes 0 sense.



jawsome said:


> Why did you leave in the part where you called the wrong number? When the guy told you that you were not the first to call should have been it. You provided nothing new. Please leave.


For clarity's sake I thought we would include it in the video. We didn't expect to be the first to call, and so what if we haven't provided something new with our very first post, especially considering we are new to Christory.



CoolGuyHitler said:


> @2:52
> The police has Chris's address memorized. Holy shit you fucking kids leave the law enforcement officers alone.


We aren't harassing the police and nothing negative happened from this interaction, so I'm not sure why such a negative reception has happened, other than kiwifarms being kiwifarms, of course.


----------



## Zach_Kun (Jan 10, 2019)

Chris Psychology said:


> We aren't harassing the police and nothing negative happened from this interaction, so I'm not sure why such a negative reception has happened, other than kiwifarms being kiwifarms, of course.


Quick question, how old are you


----------



## Chris Psychology (Jan 10, 2019)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> By the way, why do you feel it necessary to study Chris and his Psyche? We already have an entire autistic wiki dedicated to the poor soul, and even an entire page dedicated to his psyche.


We are new to Christory, and are psychology students who want to dive even deeper and learn/analyze more.



Zach_Kun said:


> Quick question, how old are you


Quick response, none of your concern 



Rogowski said:


> It’s been done and realistically as soon as you mentioned Chris’ name or address they lost all interest. I have a feeling that after getting calls about the Chandlers for over a decade that they don’t even take them seriously anymore.


Which is... genuinely shameful on the behalf of the PD, considering she _needs _some sort of mental help beyond what has been provided previously.


----------



## Zach_Kun (Jan 10, 2019)

Chris Psychology said:


> Quick response, none of your concern


Okay, 12. Got it. Thank you for the response.
EDIT: also stop fucking multiposting you cunt


----------



## Chris Psychology (Jan 10, 2019)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> It's just kind of pointless to put Chris under a Wellness Check. Chris's mental state has deteriorated enough to the point where he'd believe that cartoon characters are talking to him in some parallel dimension. Chris is more a danger to himself than anyone else can be to him at this point


Chris being a danger to themself is precisely why we called this check in. As stated in our call, their mental health is rapidly deteriorating and they cannot separate fiction from reality. We think that a place, such as a group home setting, would be very beneficial to them, if not currently then at _least _once Barbara dies.



Zach_Kun said:


> Okay, 12. Got it. Thank you for the response.
> EDIT: also stop fucking multiposting you cunt


Not sure what you expected from us.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 10, 2019)

Chris Psychology said:


> As far as I'm aware, A-logging refers to actively wishing harm on Chris. Unless you're referring to people's responses to this thread your reply makes 0 sense.


Chris needs to be brutally tortured to death by having molten steel poured down his anus though.


----------



## WorldsSmartestManRonOTool (Jan 10, 2019)

If you want to do something else awesome, you could call and tell him that you are Batman.


----------



## Chris Psychology (Jan 10, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Chris needs to be brutally tortured to death by having molten steel poured down his anus though.


k


----------



## Darndirty (Jan 10, 2019)

Op is gay. Did you think your were the first person to think of this? The welfare check, not you being a flaming homo.


----------



## Chris Psychology (Jan 10, 2019)

Darndirty said:


> Op is gay.


all replies on this thread triple gay


----------



## Okkervils (Jan 10, 2019)

Chris Psychology said:


> Chris being a danger to themself is precisely why we called this check in. As stated in our call, their mental health is rapidly deteriorating and they cannot separate fiction from reality. We think that a place, such as a group home setting, would be very beneficial to them, if not currently then at _least _once Barbara dies.



Golly gee, you guys sure are the first people to think of that!

Honestly, until Chris is an active danger to himself or others, nothing can be done without his cooperation. As 'psychology students' you should know that already. Shame on you for wasting resources for internet fame.


----------



## Snuckening (Jan 10, 2019)

Poor Ruckersville emergency services switchboard operators- after the 15th time dealing with this tired, unfunny rctardation they must want to claw their fucking eyes out (but few wccns are _this_ attention whorish to upload it on YT _and_ start a thread here for it. Even by rctarded wccn standards, thats some exceptional rctarded wccnery.)


----------



## Chris Psychology (Jan 10, 2019)

Snuckening said:


> Poor Ruckersville emergency services switchboard operators- after the 15th time dealing with this tired, unfunny rctardation they must want to claw their fucking eyes out (but few wccns are _this_ attention whorish to upload it on YT _and_ start a thread here for it. Even by rctarded wccn standards, thats some exceptional rctarded wccnery.)


if you think we're attention whores it's kinda counter-intuitive to comment on this threat, thus giving us more attention.



Okkervils said:


> Golly gee, you guys sure are the first people to think of that!
> 
> Honestly, until Chris is an active danger to himself or others, nothing can be done without his cooperation. As 'psychology students' you should know that already. Shame on you for wasting resources for internet fame.


shame on you for giving us attention, thus boosting our 'internet fame'
if we wanted fame doing this anonymously would be counter-productive.


----------



## CoolGuyHitler (Jan 10, 2019)

Chris Psychology said:


> I'm not sure why such a negative reception has happened


Because you're an unoriginal squeaker looking for attention. Duh.


----------



## Exceptional Chimp (Jan 10, 2019)

Let's face it, the authorities aren't interested. They're well aware of the cesspool at Chez Manchild and have taken no action. Frankly I'm surprised the neighbors haven't stepped in to "sell the house to the insurance company". That _CAN'T_ be good for property values.

Only thing that'll get him away from CWCville is a jail stint, and he's got two violent convictions (albeit plead down to misdemeanors) already. How's that therapeutic docket working out for ya?

Nothing changes until Barb dies (and that's measured in months at best), then the clock ticks on foreclosure. It's not like he'll pay the mortgages himself. Probably thinks he inherits the house and the bills die with Barb. On the street with whatever he's wearing and can carry, or stuff in the minivan (assuming it runs).

Then he's just a sandwich board away from becoming another end times street preacher, albeit with a more... "colorful"... theology than most.


----------



## Darndirty (Jan 10, 2019)

Chris Psychology said:


> if you think we're attention whores it's kinda counter-intuitive to comment on this threat, thus giving us more attention.



It's because you think your clever and original, were here to inform you otherwise.


----------



## Okkervils (Jan 10, 2019)

Chris Psychology said:


> shame on you for giving us attention, thus boosting our 'internet fame'
> if we wanted fame doing this anonymously would be counter-productive.



Well, you're certainly going to get it now. However, I doubt you'll remain anonymous for long.


----------



## Chris Psychology (Jan 10, 2019)

Darndirty said:


> It's because you think your clever and original, were here to inform you otherwise.


we don't, but okay. we are just here to do what we can to help someone (and sure, get some Internet Points along the way.)


----------



## jawsome (Jan 10, 2019)

Chris Psychology said:


> especially considering we are new to Christory.



It shows. Lürk moar f@gg0t.


----------



## Chris Psychology (Jan 10, 2019)

Okkervils said:


> Well, you're certainly going to get it now. However, I doubt you'll remain anonymous for long.


cool



jawsome said:


> It shows. Lürk moar f@gg0t.


I've been interested in Chris for a while, whereas other moderators of these accounts haven't.


----------



## Zach_Kun (Jan 10, 2019)

Chris Psychology said:


> and sure, get some Internet Points along the way.


Youre not gonna find it here. We laugh at autists, not support em.


----------



## eldri (Jan 10, 2019)

Chris Psychology said:


> we don't, but okay. we are just here to do what we can to help someone (and sure, get some Internet Points along the way.)


The only points you get are for faggotry.
Congratulations


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jan 10, 2019)

I feel far too many people are taking fairly obvious bait lately.


----------



## Chris Psychology (Jan 10, 2019)

eldri said:


> The only points you get are for faggotry.
> Congratulations


HELL yeah, give me all those fag points bb


----------



## DeathHeat (Jan 10, 2019)

yawning sneasel said:


> great content guys. thanks.



I've been saying we're living in the second Golden Age all along.


----------



## Chris Psychology (Jan 10, 2019)

Zach_Kun said:


> Youre not gonna find it here. We laugh at autists, not support em.


but the word is still being spread, so who wins here really


----------



## jawsome (Jan 10, 2019)

Here you go:

sonichu.com/cwcki/Chris_and_psychology

Come back when you have something new or interesting to add other than failed phone calls and a high-school grade understanding  of psychology.


----------



## Zach_Kun (Jan 10, 2019)

Chris Psychology said:


> but the word is still being spread, so who wins here really


Not you. You look like a faggot and you're probably gonna get doxed.


----------



## Chris Psychology (Jan 10, 2019)

jawsome said:


> Here you go:
> 
> sonichu.com/cwcki/Chris_and_psychology
> 
> Come back when you have something new or interesting to add other than failed phone calls and a high-school grade understanding  of psychology.


 never said we were certified psychologists. emphasis on _students._



Zach_Kun said:


> Not you. You look like a faggot and you're probably gonna get doxed.


oh no, i look like a fag


----------



## johnny5150 (Jan 10, 2019)

Chris Psychology said:


> , so who wins here really



clearly not you. people tried to help chris and they all gave up due to fact that chris doesn't care or listen.


----------



## ON 190 (Jan 10, 2019)

Your mother drank heavily while she was pregnant with you.

I have no more to say, since my statement is true.


----------



## fiu0cm (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## DeathHeat (Jan 10, 2019)

Chris Psychology said:


> but the word is still being spread, so who wins here really



Hey, how are you. Welcome to the Farms.
Also, just lurk for a while and never post again.
Enjoy.


----------



## JSGOTI (Jan 10, 2019)

More than just looks like a fag, if their discord invite is anything to go by, using the name 'InvisibleElk', which leads to a tumblr and a deviantart.

http://archive.md/wv2nI
https://www.deviantart.com/invisibleelk
http://invisibleelk.tumblr.com

Have fun, kiddos!


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 10, 2019)

JSGOTI said:


> More than just looks like a fag, if their discord invite is anything to go by, using the name 'InvisibleElk', which leads to a tumblr and a deviantart.
> 
> http://archive.md/wv2nI
> https://www.deviantart.com/invisibleelk
> ...


post their nudes fag


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 10, 2019)

lmao @ this absolute retard making this phone call, then continuing to ramble even after the dude literally laughed at him when the phone call began.


----------



## AJ 447 (Jan 10, 2019)

@Chris Psychology are you on T? is your clit fugly yet?


----------



## DeathHeat (Jan 10, 2019)

Whoa, I listened to your voice and you sound like that chick from Friday Night Cranks.

Also,  I'm not sure you could call this a smart career move.


----------



## Okkervils (Jan 10, 2019)

JSGOTI said:


> More than just looks like a fag, if their discord invite is anything to go by, using the name 'InvisibleElk', which leads to a tumblr and a deviantart.
> 
> http://archive.md/wv2nI
> https://www.deviantart.com/invisibleelk
> ...



And a dating profile! 



 

https://www.pof.com/member162914374.htm

Can someone archive for me? I'm on my phone and can't atm.


----------



## unclejeb1861 (Jan 10, 2019)

For individual(s) claiming to be from an academic background, you sure were quick to jump into the mud and lop insults.

Rather than disregarding the voices of the individuals posting here, it probably would be better to consider them potential resources to fill in potential information gaps that the CWCKi or recent forum posts do not provide.  For example, you may not realize that Chris has a history of speaking to _licensed_ therapists (if memory serves, I believe he is currently in some sort of rehabilitation group as well as part of the gamestop mace incident?).

That being said, I will agree with most of the individuals here and advise you do not directly get involved and leave this to individuals who have a more professional background in psychology and/or christory


----------



## eldri (Jan 10, 2019)

Of course one of them looks like this


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 10, 2019)

Okkervils said:


> And a dating profile!
> View attachment 635218
> 
> https://www.pof.com/member162914374.htm
> ...


have sad titty
http://archive.md/m4cNq


Spoiler


----------



## Zach_Kun (Jan 10, 2019)

lololol what an edgelord, you burn flags and shit.


----------



## ShanghaiGuy (Jan 10, 2019)

Okkervils said:


> And a dating profile!
> View attachment 635218
> 
> https://www.pof.com/member162914374.htm
> ...



Is that one of those zika virus kids？


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Jan 10, 2019)

I'm not even a Christorian, but walk away from the edge of the cliff while you still can.  Chris is in a depressing state, having another entity from the internet interfere with his life just makes things worse.  You say you're just trying to help him, but that's always the justification for A-logs.  You're not the first one to think of this, you won't be the last.  Drop that delusion and move on with life.
EDIT: It seems like I'm a little too late, study up some more the next time you choose to take part in these types of endeavors.


----------



## Okkervils (Jan 10, 2019)

yawning sneasel said:


> have sad titty
> http://archive.md/m4cNq
> View attachment 635221


Thanks man! For the archive... Not the tit.


----------



## DeathHeat (Jan 10, 2019)

Does your nose ring smell bad ?


----------



## Zach_Kun (Jan 10, 2019)

Nigga you look high af in ur pics. Also have a bonus art of hers cuz it reminds me of her.


Spoiler: wheed













Spoiler: autism


----------



## JSGOTI (Jan 10, 2019)

yawning sneasel said:


> post their nudes fag


No nudes so far, havent dug much.
But found shitty stick and poke tats with their friends

https://bladeofhewwoe.tumblr.com/post/181506245606/stick-n-pokes-with-invisibleelk-and
http://archive.md/WdX6E

https://mosquitoes-are-devil-spawn.tumblr.com
http://archive.md/h7Rld

And who would have guessed? They're all early 20s mentally ill transtrenders.


----------



## registereduser (Jan 10, 2019)

Wait, so are these cunts the teen troon squad that fuck with Chris irl?


Or is troonism really spreading this rapidly among teenage girls?


----------



## Snuckening (Jan 10, 2019)

Lmao you set up a dedicated YT channel, a twitter, an email, a KF account and a dedicated thread, all for this tired, unfunny non-event?!? And didn't even work in the classic "Julaaay!" meme?!? 2/10 wccnery.

Imagine being such a paint-eating, developmentally impaired nigger that you can't even wccn properly. 

In all seriousness, that really is sad af


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 10, 2019)

Hi Mr. JSGOTI. I'm concerned about the safety and well being of someone in Duluth named Felix Pepper Dixon. Do you need her address, would you like to hear more orrr...

JSGOTI: I already know the address.

It...appears to be that she's trans. I'm not sure if she's changed her name, she appears to be 19 years old and she's embarrassing herself on the internet.


----------



## eldri (Jan 10, 2019)

Maybe we should call for a wellness check on you @Chris Psychology.
You're probably not feeling well right now.


----------



## DeathHeat (Jan 10, 2019)

Oh dear, I think she left for some reason.

Well, maybe a self-study will suffice.


----------



## Zach_Kun (Jan 10, 2019)

Also apparently she's from Brainerd, Minnesota. I'm trusting this since I don't think she'd lie on her dating profile.


----------



## AJ 447 (Jan 10, 2019)

LOL Felix? You had to go with one of the most cliche FTM tranny names ever?

https://twitter.com/Dumpster_Felix
http://archive.md/tJCgt


----------



## registereduser (Jan 10, 2019)

Okkervils said:


> Can someone archive for me? I'm on my phone and can't atm.


Bruh, you can archive from your phone


----------



## DaintyHole (Jan 10, 2019)

So where is this person now? Been a blast reading all this. Didn't even watch the video.


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Jan 10, 2019)

It appears they may have nuked the discord server they created.  I can't find the General chat.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jan 10, 2019)

@Chris Psychology


----------



## johnny5150 (Jan 10, 2019)

i wound't be surprise if the transgender anarchist deleted her account.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 10, 2019)

registereduser said:


> Bruh, you can archive from your phone



But it's hard and annoying. Desktop users should do their part and archive for mobile dweebs.


----------



## eldri (Jan 10, 2019)

It's days like these that remind me why I love the farms.


----------



## AJ 447 (Jan 10, 2019)

Carcinogenesis said:


> It appears they may have nuked the discord server they created.  I can't find the General chat.


There was nothing there even before @JSGOTI posted about it


----------



## Philosophy Phil (Jan 10, 2019)

Both in regards to where this will lead to with Chris, and to the eventually doxxing upon Chris Psychology.


----------



## WorldsSmartestManRonOTool (Jan 10, 2019)

Is this that same Cabbage Patch doll that did the interview video the other day?


----------



## eldri (Jan 10, 2019)

emspex said:


> There was nothing there even before @JSGOTI posted about it


What were the other user names in the discord?


----------



## Zach_Kun (Jan 10, 2019)

Interesting, the twitter is linked to "Duluth, MN". I think it's safe to tell that she lives somewhere in that area. 

Anyways, I fucking warned you gurl. You should've left when you had the chance you dumb bitch.


----------



## eldri (Jan 10, 2019)

MEAT'S BACK ON THE MENU, BOYS!!!


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 10, 2019)

In truth, the entire website is the spergatory so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## JSGOTI (Jan 10, 2019)

List from the discord and the three admins names.


----------



## registereduser (Jan 10, 2019)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> But it's hard and annoying. Desktop users should do their part and archive for mobile dweebs.


Except publicly asking people to archive shit for you gives cows opportunity to DFE. Like with this dumb motherfucker.


----------



## WorldsSmartestManRonOTool (Jan 10, 2019)

JSGOTI said:


> List from the discord and the three admins names.
> 
> View attachment 635226
> View attachment 635227
> ...



must be the ominous "we" that I keep reading about.


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Jan 10, 2019)

When will they learn that such stunts always backfire?


----------



## Snuckening (Jan 10, 2019)

"felix @invisibleelk thought that i was at the bathroom door and he needed his binder, so he ran into the bathroom CLUTCHING HIS TITS and screaming in a goblin voice “WHERE’S MY TITTY HOLDER”"

https://bladeofhewwoe.tumblr.com/post/181506245606/stick-n-pokes-with-invisibleelk-and


----------



## SweetDee (Jan 10, 2019)

The Flawless Gazelles said:


> When will they learn that such stunts always backfire?




Do we really want them to learn this?


----------



## Second Missing Primarch (Jan 10, 2019)

This was like watching someone sprint full-tilt into a clearly marked minefield and then whine about how their legs somehow got blown off.

Yo, @Chris Psychology, some advice for you, should you ever return here: go read the entirety of the CWCki first, particularly the entries on white knights and w e e n s. Maybe then you'll understand why you got BTFO'd.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 10, 2019)

I thought Christorians weren't supposed to directly intervene.

What happened to the prime directive?


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Jan 10, 2019)

SweetDee said:


> Do we really want them to learn this?


----------



## SweetDee (Jan 10, 2019)

WorldsSmartestManRonOTool said:


>



Every.  Single.  Stereotype.     I'm a little impressed.


----------



## Bork Laser (Jan 10, 2019)

ok now this is epic


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Jan 10, 2019)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> By the way, why do you feel it necessary to study Chris and his Psyche? We already have an entire autistic wiki dedicated to the poor soul, and even an entire page dedicated to his psyche.


If a paid therapist/psychological professional has no interest in Chris, then doing it for free is fucking stupid.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Jan 10, 2019)

The Flawless Gazelles said:


> When will they learn that such stunts always backfire?



Expecting people to learn? On the internet?


----------



## eldri (Jan 10, 2019)

The mascot she has here is some generic costume so I can't tell where it's exactly from. This costume looks quite similar.


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Jan 10, 2019)

eldri said:


>


Most notably, Georgia Tech, but seeing as high schools love to hock college mascots, that could be literally anywhere.


----------



## Mick92 (Jan 10, 2019)

WorldsSmartestManRonOTool said:


> Is this that same Cabbage Patch doll that did the interview video the other day?


I can taste the soy from here!


----------



## Chris Psychology (Jan 10, 2019)

Snuckening said:


> "felix @invisibleelk thought that i was at the bathroom door and he needed his binder, so he ran into the bathroom CLUTCHING HIS TITS and screaming in a goblin voice “WHERE’S MY TITTY HOLDER”"
> 
> https://bladeofhewwoe.tumblr.com/post/181506245606/stick-n-pokes-with-invisibleelk-and


oh noooooooooooooo u found a post on a public website........ how dreadful


----------



## vrj (Jan 10, 2019)

oh thank god they're back to share more of their exceptionalism


----------



## JSGOTI (Jan 10, 2019)

Jamesathy said:


> oh thank god they're back to share more of their exceptionalism


Inb4 they pretend the dox isnt theirs, despite overwhelming evidence that hasnt been posted in the thread that states it's all legit and accurate.


----------



## Jeanne d'Arc (Jan 10, 2019)

CWC is way beyond the point of wellness checks, OP's autism aside. It doesn't take a genius to figure that out. Matter of fact, just reading any thread on this board should lead you to conclude CWC is beyond the point of any actual help lmao


----------



## eldri (Jan 10, 2019)

Chris Psychology said:


> oh noooooooooooooo u found a post on a public website........ how dreadful


So why did you put it behind a password then?


----------



## OB 946 (Jan 10, 2019)

Jesus H. Christ. How can people not understand that literally everything that can be done about the situation has been done, outside of going over there yourself and forcing them to do shit at gunpoint. Holy shit, I know Null has been trying publicly for what, a year? to have something done. I know another user who happens to actually be a cop with connections in federal law enforcement that compiled a fat fucking file, talked to both US Marshals and FBI Agents, and dumped it on their desks, and he received a fat "eh, bigger fish to fry" answer. CWC apparently exists in a black hole that is totally untouchable by normal government means. Holy fucking shit, people that come here thinking they know better somehow just make me so FUCKING ANGRY. This Felix retard needs to be met by an angry nigger with a tire iron in the parking lot of whatever Section 8 development he lives in.

Thanks for your time.

Edit: Let me be clear that I'm not the guy, I just hang out in some discords and there have been other people throughout the years who, for some reason or the other, also believe CWC can be helped. Well he can't.


----------



## Chris Psychology (Jan 10, 2019)

eldri said:


> So why did you put it behind a password then?


hack it and figure out buddy. weren't they warning you guys not to blatantly 'dox' so as to avoid us deleting everything?



Crippled Eagle said:


> Jesus H. Christ. How can people not understand that literally everything that can be done about the situation has been done, outside of going over there yourself and forcing them to do shit at gunpoint. Holy shit, I know Null has been trying publicly for what, a year? to have something done. I know another user who happens to actually be a cop with connections in federal law enforcement that compiled a fat fucking file, talked to both US Marshals and FBI Agents, and dumped it on their desks, and he received a fat "eh, bigger fish to fry" answer. CWC apparently exists in a black hole that is totally untouchable by normal government means. Holy fucking shit, people that come here thinking they know better somehow just make me so FUCKING ANGRY. This Felix exceptional individual needs to be met by an angry nigger with a tire iron in the parking lot of whatever Section 8 development he lives in.
> 
> Thanks for your time.


Big Mad


----------



## fiu0cm (Jan 10, 2019)

Chris Psychology said:


> oh noooooooooooooo u found a post on a public website........ how dreadful


----------



## Chris Psychology (Jan 10, 2019)

JSGOTI said:


> Inb4 they pretend the dox isnt theirs, despite overwhelming evidence that hasnt been posted in the thread that states it's all legit and accurate.


inb4 u don't know how sharing an account works


----------



## Mr. 0 (Jan 10, 2019)

Chris Psychology said:


> hack it and figure out buddy. weren't they warning you guys not to blatantly 'dox' so as to avoid us deleting everything?


kill yourself troon, maybe the cops will connect it to chris and lock him up then


----------



## vrj (Jan 10, 2019)

JSGOTI said:


> Inb4 they pretend the dox isnt theirs, despite overwhelming evidence that hasnt been posted in the thread that states it's all legit and accurate.


can't wait, and honestly they can flail their arms around denying whatever if it means more to laugh at.


----------



## Chris Psychology (Jan 10, 2019)

Mr. 0 said:


> kill yourself troon, maybe the cops will connect it to chris and lock him up then


level with me B
what is telling someone to kys supposed to accomplish
aside from being
annoying


----------



## JSGOTI (Jan 10, 2019)

Chris Psychology said:


> inb4 u don't know how sharing an account works


Inb4 you dont know how IP logging works for every post made on forums.


----------



## eldri (Jan 10, 2019)

Chris Psychology said:


> level with me B
> what is telling someone to kys supposed to accomplish
> aside from being
> annoying


lol, act like nothing has happened


----------



## SweetDee (Jan 10, 2019)

Chris Psychology said:


> hack it and figure out buddy. weren't they warning you guys not to blatantly 'dox' so as to avoid us deleting everything?


 
Oh dear.


----------



## Chris Psychology (Jan 10, 2019)

JSGOTI said:


> Inb4 you dont know how IP logging works for every post made on forums.


Good Luck


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Jan 10, 2019)

Facebook im assuming since all the gay furry shit is on there. Duluth, MN. Father  might work for Minnesota-Duluth University. 

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100013339128316
https://archive.md/Otq36
http://d.umn.edu/academic-affairs/faculty-staff/gerald-pepper


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jan 10, 2019)

Chris Psychology said:


> oh noooooooooooooo u found a post on a public website........ how dreadful



Miss, you're shooting yourself in the foot by continuing to respond here, there's no reason for you to be acting all smug and shit.


----------



## dysentery (Jan 10, 2019)

Chris Psychology said:


> inb4 u don't know how sharing an account works


Headmates don't count.


----------



## MeatRokket08 (Jan 10, 2019)

Good job halaling yourself with nothing to show for it. Make sure you Julay to the extreme!


----------



## OB 946 (Jan 10, 2019)

Chris Psychology said:


> Good Luck



Forgive me if for some reason I don't believe the guy that links his main discord account (with the same username as all his embarrassing shit) when he says he's behind 7 proxies.


----------



## registereduser (Jan 10, 2019)

HomeAloneTwo said:


> Facebook im assuming since all the gay furry shit is on there. Duluth, MN. Father  might work for Minnesota-Duluth University.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100013339128316
> https://archive.md/Otq36
> http://d.umn.edu/academic-affairs/faculty-staff/gerald-pepper


University of Wisconsin-Superior, which is near Duluth, has a yellowjacket mascot: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/University_of_Wisconsin–Superior

edit: https://www.uwsuper.edu/involvement/programs/buzz-mascot-team.cfm


----------



## Snuckening (Jan 10, 2019)

Chris Psychology said:


> oh noooooooooooooo u found a post on a public website........ how dreadful





Spoiler











I feel like I was right there in the room


----------



## eldri (Jan 10, 2019)

registereduser said:


> University of Wisconsin-Superior, which is near Duluth, has a yellowjacket mascot: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/University_of_Wisconsin–Superior


Her mascot costume matches with this one from the college


----------



## Chris Psychology (Jan 10, 2019)

Snuckening said:


> I feel like I was right there in the room


okay freak


----------



## registereduser (Jan 10, 2019)

eldri said:


> Mascot matches with this picture


Just sniped my edit, lol


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Jan 10, 2019)

registereduser said:


> University of Wisconsin-Superior, which is near Duluth, has a yellowjacket mascot: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/University_of_Wisconsin–Superior


I was looking at highschools, so good find






The front mesh of the mask matches the picture from earlier.


literal 1 second ninja


----------



## Cataloons (Jan 10, 2019)

Chris Psychology said:


> okay freak



Just... don't.  Seriously, just don't.  Just log off and walk away.  You're students, so you're probably not stupid.  I'm sure that you and your psychocentric team have far more important things to do than have a forum argument that you're not going to win.  Like, I don't know... reading the wiki?


----------



## dysentery (Jan 10, 2019)

Hey, It's not all bad.
At least you're DeviantArt famous now!


----------



## Chris Psychology (Jan 10, 2019)

Cataloons said:


> Just... don't.  Seriously, just don't.  Just log off and walk away.  You're students, so you're probably not stupid.  I'm sure that you and your psychocentric team have far more important things to do than have a forum argument that you're not going to win.  Like, I don't know... reading the wiki?


it's roughly 2AM and I am a notorious night owl. logging off and walking away isn't going to stop people from diving deeper.


----------



## Anonnymush (Jan 10, 2019)

Chris Psychology said:


> it's roughly 2AM and I am a notorious night owl. logging off and walking away isn't going to stop people from diving deeper.


Neither is giving "no u" replies, you're just fanning the flames with that shit.


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Jan 10, 2019)

Cataloons said:


> Like, I don't know... reading the wiki?


5 years of wiki lurk + at least 1 year of farms lurk should be required for registration.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 10, 2019)

Chris Psychology said:


> it's roughly 2AM and I am a notorious night owl. logging off and walking away isn't going to stop people from diving deeper.


you shoulda went to the University of Minnesota-Duluth and got a tuition discount


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Jan 10, 2019)

Chris Psychology said:


> it's roughly 2AM and I am a notorious night owl. logging off and walking away isn't going to stop people from diving deeper.


A lot of people would agree that's a lie, but nobody's stopping you from staying.


----------



## Loxiozzz (Jan 10, 2019)

Literally all you have to do is not be that guy. Now the whole basketball team is posted here. This is why you should leave Chris be. Log off dude.


----------



## SweetDee (Jan 10, 2019)

Chris Psychology said:


> it's roughly 2AM and I am a notorious night owl. logging off and walking away isn't going to stop people from diving deeper.




Just admit that you fucked up, are in way over your head here and maybe it'll die down a little.  Just stahhhhhhp.  omg


----------



## Zarkov (Jan 10, 2019)

Lol failposting and getting doxed in what, three hours ? I think you're easily in the top three of the biggest fails in the history of this website. Not bad for your first day here.


----------



## Cake Farts (Jan 10, 2019)

Snuckening said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UNSHAVEN PITS


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jan 10, 2019)

She appears to have finally closed down the Discord. When I tried to come back on, it just tells me I have an invalid invite.


----------



## Berserker Armor (Jan 10, 2019)

ftm troon check list:
shaved head or undercut 
septum piercing
edge lord posts with a burning flags or self harm
furry
"an artist"
named after pewdiepie or anime character of choice 
posting their tits on social media but muh dysphoria
unshaven pits that look like forests 
still wears makeup but "im masc uwu"
follows chrischan
thinks that a wellcheck on chrischan will get anywhere or do anything 
mentally ill as shit
gets their social medias doxxed 
gets their family doxxed
comes on this website and makes a fool of themselves
looks like this


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 10, 2019)

Chris Psychology said:


> level with me B
> what is telling someone to kys supposed to accomplish
> aside from being
> annoying


Motherfucker, you come out site, act completely exceptional, and then have the balls () to call _us_ annoying?!


----------



## vrj (Jan 10, 2019)

goddamn kiwi farms does it again, harassing another brave tranny into leaving. how dare you i say, how dare you? can we please take down the toxic kiwi farms already?


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Jan 10, 2019)

Jamesathy said:


>


lol literally looking at the wiki main page would alert anyone that Chris is beyond helping.


----------



## RockRider (Jan 10, 2019)

Jamesathy said:


> goddamn kiwi farms does it again, harassing another brave tranny into leaving. how dare you i say, how dare you? can we please take down the toxic kiwi farms already?View attachment 635258



Sure, can we start by taking down every troon account on the site?


----------



## The Fool (Jan 10, 2019)

Guys something tells me these people aren't professional psychologists


----------



## Berserker Armor (Jan 10, 2019)

Jamesathy said:


> goddamn kiwi farms does it again, harassing another brave tranny into leaving. how dare you i say, how dare you? can we please take down the toxic kiwi farms already?View attachment 635258


its almost like we are transphobes who hate trannies! how dare we?


----------



## DaintyHole (Jan 10, 2019)

Jamesathy said:


> goddamn kiwi farms does it again, harassing another brave tranny into leaving. how dare you i say, how dare you? can we please take down the toxic kiwi farms already?View attachment 635258


lmao they think anyone cares, bitch this isn't tumblr.


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Jan 10, 2019)

Peace with a period usually means you left. Not "continue to view your uh-oh"


----------



## The Fool (Jan 10, 2019)

HomeAloneTwo said:


> View attachment 635279
> Peace with a period usually means you left. Not "continue to view your uh-oh"



How are they supposed to sleep now that they're literally shaking?


----------



## Argh My Cigar (Jan 10, 2019)

Felix after finding out they've been doxxed.


----------



## vrj (Jan 10, 2019)

HomeAloneTwo said:


> View attachment 635279
> Peace with a period usually means you left. Not "continue to view your uh-oh"


are they hiding their status now after this post? jesus christ


----------



## RockRider (Jan 10, 2019)

Jamesathy said:


> are they hiding their status now after this post? jesus christ






rest in rest, should've lurked moar faggy


----------



## The Fool (Jan 10, 2019)

RockRider said:


> View attachment 635280
> 
> rest in rest, should've lurked moar faggy



If Felix lurked more, she'd know that hiding your profile doesn't effect regular users


----------



## RockRider (Jan 10, 2019)

The Fool said:


> If Felix lurked more, she'd know that hiding your profile doesn't effect regular users



I was having pretty fun getting in on that hot shit too. Is there any possible way I could view it again soon?


----------



## The Fool (Jan 10, 2019)

RockRider said:


> I was having pretty fun getting in on that hot shit too. Is there any possible way I could view it again soon?



If the mods tag them Verified or Person of Interest then they can no longer hide their profile, block members, or edit posts. But they rarely do that for these one-off spergs who embarrass themselves for one night and then leave.


----------



## Argh My Cigar (Jan 10, 2019)

Looks like @Chris Psychology gave up on their bid for e-fame


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jan 10, 2019)

@Chris Psychology, maybe you've should've stayed on Twitter. This shit aint original sunshine. Expect to be halal'd soon.


----------



## registereduser (Jan 10, 2019)

So much for the tough act.


----------



## vrj (Jan 10, 2019)

i hope that this is of acceptable quality. i figure it's good to have these things for people who might be curious, but if there's really no point for it to be available just lemme know and i'll remove it. 

edit: i changed the link so it wouldn't be mega. pretty sure this is better anyways.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 10, 2019)

preserve fucking everything, they're going into total lockdown mode


----------



## Loxiozzz (Jan 10, 2019)

Jamesathy said:


> https://mega.nz/#!9p5RwY7D!tJKm02Ypt-gZ2InkWlH9OdbVFZ66ZhxIOYQDy26TZkU
> 
> i hope that this is of acceptable quality. i figure it's good to have these things for people who might be curious, but if there's really no point for it to be available just lemme know and i'll remove it.


Only 14 messages in and already you're the hero we don't deserve


----------



## RockRider (Jan 10, 2019)

when can we expect behind the scenes commentary on this fucking masterpiece from Felix's $patreon$?


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Jan 10, 2019)

such a shitty ladies man that reddit doesn't even want to hear your shit.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Jan 10, 2019)

Oh look, another teenage girl larping as a man for attention.  Another shit-tier we/en using a trolling tactic that was old and overdone ten years ago.  

Hope your college tutors are okay with you recording and publically posting, without the target's permission, a wellness check call that came complete with identifying details of the mentally ill person you're apparently so worried about.


----------



## Alpha Centauri (Jan 10, 2019)

This thread should be required reading in a sticky or something, about what happens when somebody rides in on a white steed to 'rescue' Chris.

Now that people know where you get your education, your fanatical, grossly unethical attempt to intervene in the life of a mentally ill man is going to trail behind your career like a swarm of bees. What did you think was going to happen if the police actually did a wellness check? They'd leave, laugh about the manbaby tranny in their car, and forget he even existed within a day. Unless you're going to personally pay for Chris to stay in a group home, don't inject your moral righteousness into Chris' life. You'll just mess him up even more.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jan 10, 2019)

The only wellness check I want to see is the one for @Chris Psychology. Fucking cunt.


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Jan 10, 2019)

and this is how one raises kiwifarms kill count


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Jan 10, 2019)

Jamesathy said:


> https://mega.nz/#!9p5RwY7D!tJKm02Ypt-gZ2InkWlH9OdbVFZ66ZhxIOYQDy26TZkU


Worst Jerky Boys imitation ever.


----------



## Zilortha (Jan 10, 2019)

Alpha Centauri said:


> This thread should be required reading in a sticky or something, about what happens when somebody rides in on a white steed to 'rescue' Chris.
> 
> Now that people know where you get your education, your fanatical, grossly unethical attempt to intervene in the life of a mentally ill man is going to trail behind your career like a swarm of bees. What did you think was going to happen if the police actually did a wellness check? They'd leave, laugh about the manbaby tranny in their car, and forget he even existed within a day. Unless you're going to personally pay for Chris to say in a group home, don't inject your moral righteousness into Chris' life. You'll just mess him up even more.


The thing is, it wasn't even about "helping" Chris. If it was, they wouldn't have recorded the call and posted it _here_ of all places. This is just attention whoring.


----------



## Argh My Cigar (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jan 10, 2019)

Mathas said:


> The thing is, it wasn't even about "helping" Chris. If it was, they wouldn't have recorded the call and posted it _here_ of all places. This is just attention whoring.


That would explain why most Twitterfags target Chris.


Argh My Cigar said:


>


Oy Vey. Look at that nose!


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Jan 10, 2019)

Mathas said:


> The thing is, it wasn't even about "helping" Chris. If it was, they wouldn't have recorded the call and posted it _here_ of all places. This is just attention whoring.


Not to mention that calling social services isn't psychology and I have no idea how they planned on using this psychologically.


----------



## RockRider (Jan 10, 2019)

Mathas said:


> The thing is, it wasn't even about "helping" Chris. If it was, they wouldn't have recorded the call and posted it _here_ of all places. This is just attention whoring.



He had no style, he had no grace
th-th-th this journ-a-list was a fucking dis-grace
he can e-whore, when he needs to
and ci-tate ED, just for you
protecting Chris, the insane troon
This whiteknight fag- left too soon!

Huh!


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jan 10, 2019)

HomeAloneTwo said:


> Not to mention that calling social services isn't psychology and I have no idea how they planned on using this psychologically.


@Chris Psychology probably thought she could send authorities over to Chris's place and catch Chris in the act of roleplaying with "Magi-Chan". But instead, now we're likely going to halal her.


RockRider said:


> He had no style, he had no grace
> th-th-th this journ-a-list was a fucking dis-grace
> he can e-whore, when he needs to
> and ci-tate ED, just for you
> ...


I had My Sharona in the background and this lyrics works for some reason.


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Jan 10, 2019)

Cedric_Eff said:


> catch Chris in the act of roleplaying with "Magi-Chan".


when in actuality he's either pacing back and forth, helping his mother or playing vidja.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jan 10, 2019)

Man people in the LGBT sure do love to pick on Chris.


----------



## Argh My Cigar (Jan 10, 2019)

Cedric_Eff said:


> Man people in the LGBT sure do love to pick on Chris.



"B-B-Because he g-g-g-gives us a B-B-BAAAAAD NAME!"


----------



## SpineySonichu (Jan 10, 2019)

we did it reddit


----------



## Begemot (Jan 10, 2019)

I refuse to believe this isn't bait. It's so obviously obnoxious and autistic.


----------



## Datiko (Jan 10, 2019)

This thread is why I love you guys.  The sheer speed at which this woman was destroyed takes my breath away.  Godspeed kiwis.


----------



## DOGFARM (Jan 10, 2019)

The shitty choker got me by my neck.


----------



## DOGFARM (Jan 10, 2019)

ALSO: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The iconic self-portrait.


----------



## Time of Space (Jan 10, 2019)

Is The Sonichuologist getting better?


----------



## Alpha Centauri (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Snuckening (Jan 10, 2019)

idk if someone posted it already, but theres some furfag "art production company" of hers

https://www.facebook.com/InvisibleElkArts/?ref=profile_intro_card

http://archive.md/NgbeP


----------



## Rokko (Jan 10, 2019)

Props to our mods, usually threads like this get locked immediately, or moved to rt&q. Not this one, and its great!


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jan 10, 2019)

Rokko said:


> Props to our mods, usually threads like this get locked immediately, or moved to rt&q. Not this one, and its great!


If there's halal on the line, anyone wouldn't close it.


----------



## Accel (Jan 10, 2019)

Jamesathy said:


> i hope that this is of acceptable quality. i figure it's good to have these things for people who might be curious, but if there's really no point for it to be available just lemme know and i'll remove it.
> 
> edit: i changed the link so it wouldn't be mega. pretty sure this is better anyways.


I love that condescending chuckle after the operator says he already knows Chris's address.


----------



## SweetDee (Jan 10, 2019)

Plus the fact that she literally blamed us for her behavior.

"Wanted to actually help, but this toxic site RUINED it."

Like we forced her to make a video, make an account, make a thread, and upload said video all without even glancing at what not to do here.  Yep.  All our fault.


----------



## Crippled_Retard (Jan 10, 2019)

Nothing quite better to watch than an E-validation attempt backfiring.


----------



## Time of Space (Jan 10, 2019)

Nothing better than watching someone trying to piggy-back on a cow's internet infamy crash and burn.
But even if we gave that troon the benefit of the doubt and say that maybe she wanted to actually help Chris:
How absolutely exceptional and/or self-absorbed would you have to be to think that nobody has ever thought about trying this? 
How was the fact that the guy already had Chris' address memorized not enough of an indicator to just stop?


----------



## Old Greg (Jan 10, 2019)

As weenish as this thread is, it was still interesting hearing what social services had to say about Chris.


----------



## Outer Party Member (Jan 10, 2019)

This year seems to be very promising on potential Halals. I can't wait to see what is yet to come!


----------



## LoveYouLongTime (Jan 10, 2019)

I love coming back to this part of the board and seeing something outside of more dimensional merge shit.

If you were so concerned about Chris you wouldn't haven't posted on here about it. It's akin to people who have to REEEEE about how good of a person they are and post on social media every little nice thing they do to "prove" it. I can't speak for others, but I'd have more respect(albeit I would still think you're a dumbass) if you owned up to what your actual intentions were, which was, trying to get your 15 minutes of internet asspats and hoping for a reaction from Chris.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 10, 2019)

chekovia said:


> I refuse to believe this isn't bait. It's so obviously obnoxious and autistic.



What do you expect from yiffbag furfags and gender special fake-boy trannies? They're all obnoxious, autistic attention whores. That's why we have so many threads about them. "Felix" and her idiot vag-boy friends are no different.


----------



## Mick92 (Jan 10, 2019)

HomeAloneTwo said:


> I was looking at highschools, so good find
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder how many of these jocks has she left into her receding mangina


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Jan 10, 2019)

She looks like a less cube headed milo steward.


----------



## Terrorist (Jan 10, 2019)

Guys, I think we should dig up patti and livestream it on twitch. Not to troll Chris, and certainly not to gain me trollan notoriety and possible access to le hoarded cocks, wink wink, but to help him. I really think seeing her dessicated corpse on his lawn, perhaps dressed in a pickle suit or yawning squirtle medallion, would act as a wakeup call to him, and lead him to turn his life around. Anyway, I found an original Officer Nasty doll on amazon and,


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jan 10, 2019)

Terrorist said:


> Guys, I think we should dig up patti and livestream it on twitch. Not to troll Chris, and certainly not to gain me trollan notoriety and possible access to le hoarded cocks, wink wink, but to help him. I really think seeing her dessicated corpse on his lawn, perhaps dressed in a pickle suit or yawning squirtle medallion, would act as a wakeup call to him, and lead him to turn his life around. Anyway, I was raiding his trash and,


There’s nothing but skeletons there buddy boy! Patti died in 2006, there’s nothing left kiddo.


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Jan 10, 2019)

Usually I can never wrap my head around what swamp/overpass you scarydumbs emerge from when you show up here with these half-baked variants on showing your ass, but *fucking shame on you* for shitting away public emergency services on some fat, ungrateful sped for zero reason. Zero reason. You're either too god damn hapless to realize, or too sociopathic to give a fuck, that someone with an actual emergency may have run out of time because instead of getting the responsive attention they needed, dispatch was too busy cocking around on the other line with you, &/or actually sending manpower over to Catpiss Palace for the 900th time so far in 2019 to find that it's still catpiss palace, and they're both no fucking worse for the wear than they were last week when someone else did this.

To you, taking this risk was perfectly acceptable.

And if you didn't think about that possibility, you are a piece of shit & not a necessary component of this ecosystem. If you thought about this, and just didn't care, you are a piece of shit & not a necessary component of this ecosystem. You're the internet equivalent of those vapid, shitlord protesters that think it's super effective to block off an interstate for 5 hours and wave vague signs around. Fuck the guy on the ambulance that couldn't get to the hospital in time because you deadlocked the thoroughfare. You wanted to be a part of a thing that other fuckspeds were aimlessly doing, so fuck that guy, amirite? Who cares about him or his family that loves him & would have appreciated another 20 years of him being around. Your non-message was more important.

Then you dive into the shark tank, bleeding and proudly displaying this huge bag of nothing you collected, and seem surprised when they show up and start gnawing on you.

Fucking waste of bandwidth. Do a backflip. And not in Minecraft.

(Edit: Apologies, @SweetDee. Quoted you instead of OP.  )


----------



## Desire Lines (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## ON 190 (Jan 10, 2019)

@Chris Psychology, I take it back. You don’t have fetal alcohol syndrome... you’re a combination crack and thalidomide baby.


----------



## NiggoFiggo (Jan 10, 2019)

The guy laughed and had chris addresse memorized that should have told you this aint his first rodeo.


----------



## Leapin_Lizards_98 (Jan 10, 2019)

Right, the toxicity of the forum, not your weenish, pathetic attempt. Got it.


----------



## Kratos' Beard (Jan 10, 2019)

So, odds of it coming back and saying "guys I was only pretending to be exceptional"?


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Jan 10, 2019)

I really wish every dumbass who posts about "we should call the police or social services on Chris" would read this thread and learn something but they won't. After all, it is well known that this is a stupid thing to do already and you still have retards doing it. It's bad enough that you're wasting dispatcher's time ("I'm fRom the interNet so you must listen to me!") but the gall of pretending to be trying to help someone and then immediately posting all that shit here is just overwhelming.

OP if you really want to help, set yourself on fire in front of the Green County court building or the therapist's building in protest for the fact that they will do fuckall about Chris. Actually don't, you'd probably fuck that up too and someone else would have to clean up after you. But know that you fucking earned your place here and any time someone googles you- and people will, because you're a weirdo- they will find this little stunt you tried to play.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jan 10, 2019)

Just went to look at @Chris Psychology's dA and I found this gem.




god look at how exceptional his facial expression is. Plus the top part of the snout is dislocated.

Edit: just noticed that his tongue’s orientation is fucked up.


----------



## CoolGuyHitler (Jan 10, 2019)

Chris Psychology's bio said:
			
		

> We genuinely wanted to help someone but the toxicity of this forum has ruined that. Peace.


Uh-huh. You "only" wanted to help Chris. That's why instead of just calling the police (which, by the way, past experiences show does absolutely nothing but annoy Chris and the officer) you also had to record it and post it on YouTube.


----------



## Kuruminha (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Nekromantik (Jan 10, 2019)

Well, @Chris Psychology got their 15 minutes of attention that they're so desperate for. Was it worth it girls?

Chris has been attracting a lot of FTM troons lately.


----------



## Konover (Jan 10, 2019)

Imagine, your first day on the job in the Ruckersville Police Department, and this fucking autismo gets you to investigate Chris’ house.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Jan 10, 2019)

Argh My Cigar said:


>



Why do all FTM troons wind up looking like Lazytown puppets?


----------



## Casual Garbage (Jan 10, 2019)

Chris Psychology said:


> We are new to Christory.....




That's where it all went wrong. You're new to Chris and the history around him. They hear the amazing stories of the great trolls of the past. They think if that if they come up with a super cool troll plan that their names will be carry on for generations like our forefathers, Liquid and Clyde. Kiwi Farms is not a "troll hangout," this isn't Anonymous. We're just a bunch of guys that like to waste our time talking about the autism that fills the internet.


----------



## Snuckening (Jan 10, 2019)

Desire Lines said:


> View attachment 635350



Every fucking time.

Someone should probably save her the search and PM her the link for the "want to delete your account?" thread. Although this link would probably have better odds of paying off.


----------



## Moon Jelly (Jan 10, 2019)

Well this whole episode was fucking stupid. Next time an hero on stream or something exciting.


----------



## Casual Garbage (Jan 10, 2019)

Haven't seen this posted yet, but ChrisPsychology posted the same video on reddit. Here a comment.  Just discovered Chris 2 days ago....Kids, if you don't learn your history, you're doom to repeat it.


----------



## semiSolidMeteor (Jan 10, 2019)

As soon as OP set up this thread it said a whole lot more about themselves than it did about Chris. 
Also can all the trannies stop fighting over Chris?


----------



## johnny5150 (Jan 10, 2019)

Wagman said:


> Haven't seen this posted yet, but ChrisPsychology posted the same video on reddit. Here a comment.  Just discovered Chris 2 days ago....Kids, if you don't learn your history, you're doom to repeat it.



Maybe reddit will be nicer to it then the farms, it could go their safe space on tumbler.


----------



## Casual Garbage (Jan 10, 2019)

johnny5150 said:


> Maybe reddit will be nicer to it then the farms, it could go their safe space on tumbler.



It was eminently downvoted and now with the YT video taken down, it's all deadlinks. They achieve nothing but making fools of themselves.


----------



## Brian Butterfield (Jan 10, 2019)

Yeah, but what that means?


----------



## Quijibo69 (Jan 10, 2019)

We should have a forum just for retards that want to troll Chris. That shit was only a little funny over 10 years ago.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jan 10, 2019)

This whole thing is coincidentally like the Felix the Cat movie. Sloppy and rushed and the most focused is the first step but with no real substance.


----------



## NiggoFiggo (Jan 10, 2019)

I will never understand why people want internet fam for anything chris related. Just sit back and enjoy the ride stop trying to insert yourselves in chris life


----------



## janekop (Jan 10, 2019)

Jamesathy said:


> i hope that this is of acceptable quality. i figure it's good to have these things for people who might be curious, but if there's really no point for it to be available just lemme know and i'll remove it.
> 
> edit: i changed the link so it wouldn't be mega. pretty sure this is better anyways.



the video isn't working for me, won't let me open it


----------



## johnny5150 (Jan 10, 2019)

I'm more curious to know what of been the overall out come here? I cant see the how this could go any further especially after getting laughed at.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 10, 2019)

emspex said:


> View attachment 635222
> LOL Felix? You had to go with one of the most cliche FTM tranny names ever?
> 
> https://twitter.com/Dumpster_Felix
> http://archive.md/tJCgt



After this Felix?






Or this?






Who is your role model when you call yourself Felix?


----------



## Lesbian Sleepover (Jan 10, 2019)

This thread is sexy and I WOULD have sex with it.


----------



## Time of Space (Jan 10, 2019)

Kratos' Beard said:


> So, odds of it coming back and saying "guys I was only pretending to be exceptional"?


20% for "I was merely pretending"
30% for "Y-you all actually totally played into my hands.."
50% for them just fucking off.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Jan 10, 2019)

Jamesathy said:


> i hope that this is of acceptable quality. i figure it's good to have these things for people who might be curious, but if there's really no point for it to be available just lemme know and i'll remove it.
> 
> edit: i changed the link so it wouldn't be mega. pretty sure this is better anyways.



Here it is in youtube forum, it's pretty sad:


----------



## MeganDodgedABullet (Jan 10, 2019)

QT - "She's had poor self care skill..."  - psych student heal thyself.
Fantastically quick self-own by this edgyboi......


----------



## fiu0cm (Jan 10, 2019)

No one's posted this tumblr yet.

archive

Felix ejected:




I think it's reasonable to assume that the other troon on the shared account is bladeofhewwoe/ohnothisagain/Shania Fisher/Kye Fisher/Luca Whateley/alumirust/bloodglutton. Felix deleted this specific post:




I don't know why they insisted that the account was shared. I wouldn't have bothered if they hadn't. It's not fair to only pick on Felix.



Spoiler



Shania was begging for money on tumblr in December:



cache

alumirust tumblr
archive

gofundme
archive

another fucking gofundme
archive

ko-fi
archive

bloodglutton tumblr
archive

YouTube
archive

instagram

etsy
archive

alumirust facebook
archive

alumirust twitter
archive

bladeofhewwoe cache


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jan 10, 2019)

They will probably still get an A+ because we are cyber bullying and the Liberal University Professor is against it and awards Felix the Grade for good effort.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Jan 10, 2019)

wtf all furry troons who cant draw call themself "an artist"


----------



## DeathHeat (Jan 10, 2019)

Did the crazy come back?

Let's see, take another beating or hint? Hmm ...


----------



## Darndirty (Jan 10, 2019)

Damn. Feels good to call this faggortry on the first page. Like what made you think a welfare check would be entertaining. Chris,his mom and all his animals have had 100 welfare checks called on them by a million idiots like you who all think they were the first to do it.


----------



## Luvs2Sperg789 (Jan 10, 2019)

I don't have a background in psychology, but it is interesting how A-Logs went from autist brute males, to mentally deranged trannies. Remember kids, A-Logging isn't just about being mean to Chris; it is born from resentment that Chris is bringing shame to their dojo, and a fear that Chris is making their tribe (of spergs/trannies/furries) look bad.


----------



## BE 911 (Jan 10, 2019)

After seeing the abomination that was her photos on the first pages, I was honestly shocked to discover she used to look honestly okay and passable.

  
Why did you do that to your hair? Why the nose ring? Why the terrible clothes? You honestly ruined it.

I'm going to blame it on your ex-ftm troon girlfriend "Mordecai" (are you even trying with the names? lol)



Used to go by flamingsuicune.
flamingsuicune twitter: https://twitter.com/flamingsuicune (archive)
Steam: https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198178499659 (archive)


----------



## DeathHeat (Jan 10, 2019)

Felix, here's a wellness check.

Get off the fucking internet, finish the college degree your father is paying for and do something with your young life.

You seem like a reasonably well off kid. Go back packing, help your community, get laid, something. Anything is better than this bullshit you've gotten yourself into.


----------



## Subconcious Offense (Jan 10, 2019)

Big Bad Brat said:


> After seeing the abomination that was her photos on the first pages, I was honestly shocked to discover she used to look honestly okay and passable.
> View attachment 635450 View attachment 635451
> Why did you do that to your hair? Why the nose ring? Why the terrible clothes? You honestly ruined it.
> View attachment 635452
> ...



Jesus Christ, it's like if someone started meth but also got fat.


----------



## deadson (Jan 10, 2019)

You satisfied with how you wasted everyone's time here?


----------



## JULAY (Jan 10, 2019)

This thread made me lol.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jan 10, 2019)

The troon that tried this tired old stunt really needs to lurk more.


----------



## Elysium (Jan 10, 2019)

No ruining our fun Christine is our experiment.


----------



## Kratos' Beard (Jan 10, 2019)

Is this the fastest Halal?


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jan 10, 2019)

The only thing I found funny was the person on the end of the phone knew who Chris was and laughed when they heard the name Christine Weston Chandler. Otherwise, this is cringe. I think it's funny, they basically parroted what Marvin has been saying, they can't force anything. I think it's funny how they failed to mention the recent sex tapes and taints.


----------



## Roger Whore (Jan 10, 2019)

I really don’t get how this ween and others don’t realize that Chris is at his best/funniest/most entertaining when left to his own devices. Making this call did fuck all for entertainment/actual concern.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 10, 2019)

Roger Whore said:


> I really don’t get how this I HAVE AUTISM PLEASE LAUGH AT ME and others don’t realize that Chris is at his best/funniest/most entertaining when left to his own devices. Making this call did fuck all for entertainment/actual concern.



Because they're not looking for laughs, they're looking for attention, and the best way to do that, _apparently,_ is to butt in to somewhere you're not welcome and attempt to fuck it all up.
Well, gratz, Felix, you got your attention.

As a side note, this isn't halal. Halal is for established users, it's to prevent rampant and unchecked forum infighting and cliques from starting. Some random fucking idiot coming in here and clowning around isn't halal, they're just an idiot and will be ridiculed regardless.


----------



## Dick Pooman (Jan 10, 2019)

2019 is going to be a banner year on this site, I just know it.


----------



## vrj (Jan 10, 2019)

thermocline said:


> the video isn't working for me, won't let me open it


hopefully you've already seen the video at this point as there's a youtube link posted now, but idk what the problem is, could just be the media player you're using. just tried it on mobile and desktop, and only the default mobile app wouldn't open it for me. sorry


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jan 10, 2019)

Cedric_Eff said:


> Man people in the LGBT sure do love to pick on Chris.


I think that can be said for every community he comes across.
Everytime Chris tries to establish himself in one community or the other, pitchforks are drawn and someone yells, "But muh representation, he's makin' me look bad."....... They also try to frame it as "we're merely helping"



Chris Psychology said:


> 've been interested in Chris for a while, whereas other moderators of these accounts haven't.


I know this is late but why do hipster faggots always try to Columbus everything.


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Jan 10, 2019)

NiggoFiggo said:


> I will never understand why people want internet fam for anything chris related. Just sit back and enjoy the ride stop trying to insert yourselves in chris life


the anonymity that is a forum is a lost concept to some people.


----------



## semiSolidMeteor (Jan 10, 2019)

Roger Whore said:


> I really don’t get how this I HAVE AUTISM PLEASE LAUGH AT ME and others don’t realize that Chris is at his best/funniest/most entertaining when left to his own devices. Making this call did fuck all for entertainment/actual concern.


It is bloody funny


----------



## Buck Mullet (Jan 10, 2019)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> I think it's funny how they failed to mention the recent sex tapes and taints.



Not to mention the thousands of dollars Chris was duped out of and the drug use. Normally i'd never condone narcing on someone smoking weed, but in his case if it led to the court finding him in violation of the terms of his asspats program, only good would come of it. Good as in maybe Chris being locked up for a bit and facing real consequences that money and we€ns can't rescue him from.

What's funnier than little miss androgynous being exposed so quickly (although leaving such an obvious trail of breadcrumbs could be as much a red herring as utter stupidity) is the knowledge that Chris is doing whatever he's doing completely oblivious to everything.


----------



## Mick92 (Jan 10, 2019)

Wagman said:


> Haven't seen this posted yet, but ChrisPsychology posted the same video on reddit. Here a comment.  Just discovered Chris 2 days ago....Kids, if you don't learn your history, you're doom to repeat it.





> Christine



Wow, redditors truly ARE fags!

Also, I'd like to point out that they went attention whoring with this to not one, not two but at the very least 3 different websites.


----------



## DeathHeat (Jan 10, 2019)

Syaoran Li said:


> I'm not even going to waste the time to read this whole thread.



Well, you wasted time posting here. Go and read everything. That's the point of a thread.


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Jan 10, 2019)

At Least the parent's house. Only Pepper I could find


Spoiler



114 Saint Andrews St, Duluth, MN, 55803-2241
(21 724-5018


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jan 10, 2019)

DeathHeat said:


> Well, you wasted time posting here. Go and read everything. That's the point of a thread.



Point taken.

I'll read this trainwreck of a thread in a few. Got nothing else better to do with my time today.


----------



## TheMockTurtle (Jan 10, 2019)

Video archive isn’t work for me. Are there any other options to view?


----------



## Lesbian Sleepover (Jan 10, 2019)

TheMockTurtle said:


> Video archive isn’t work for me. Are there any other options to view?


YouTube embed one page back , friend.


----------



## TricksterKid36 (Jan 10, 2019)

Well this is certainly an interesting individual, and an equally hilarious thread. 

Anyway @Chris Psychology, was going through your head when you posted this? 

You followed Chris for 2 days, that's nowhere near enough time to have full knowledge of the guy. You didn't think that the walls of text on the CWCki weren't a sign there's a lot more to it than that? Why didn't you stop there and just watch from afar like the rest of us? 

Ignoring all the glaring flaws in your thought process, you decided to make a trainwreck of a video on him when there's tons already. You didn't think that perhaps you were a little out on your research? Did you just see the historical autists that A-logged him and thought "Hey that's probably enough"? Or did you take one look at Chris's Twitter, which the credibility is considered questionable on right now?_ Did you do any research at all? _

Then you proceeded to go to Kiwi Farms of all places, not even seeing half the front page that proves Chris can't be helped. You went straight onto making an account, and immediately posting the thread. Pretty sure you ignored all the "PLEASE READ ME I AM VERY IMPORTANT" posts. 

Did you think for one second that this may have been a bad idea? People on here would revel in ruining your life, it's been mentioned so many times and proven moreso. Sad thing is, it's really your fault for leaving that paper trail. Admit you screwed up and a lot of this will just go away. You have a college degree to finish. You're well off. Take it as a life lesson, and move on.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 10, 2019)

Hmm, this stove sure hurts when I touch it. I wonder what would happen if I touch it again?


----------



## Sho'nuff (Jan 10, 2019)

If Chris's Encyclopedia Dramatica page is older than you are, you shouldn't be allowed to contact Chris.  That would solve basically all of Chris' issues with troons.


----------



## registereduser (Jan 10, 2019)

Hey gurl, hey


----------



## The Fool (Jan 10, 2019)

I wish I could see her face when she opens the "regarding account deletion" thread and all it says is "go fuck yourself"


----------



## NQ 952 (Jan 10, 2019)

All I want to know is why did you think it would be funny to have the cops do a wellness check?


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 10, 2019)

What a very thunkful turn of events...


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Jan 10, 2019)

can we send a wellness check request to her college?


----------



## Rupin (Jan 10, 2019)

Chris Psychology said:


> level with me B
> what is telling someone to kys supposed to accomplish
> aside from being
> annoying




So umm... was fucking with Chris worth it?


----------



## The Fool (Jan 10, 2019)

Still lurking the site, no responses. Who wants to bet she's collecting screenshots to show a lawyer?


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Jan 10, 2019)

Look on the bright side, Felix. You're dumb, but at least you're not as dumb as Allen John Jones III. 

You're pretty damn close, though.


----------



## vrj (Jan 10, 2019)

The Fool said:


> Still lurking the site, no responses. Who wants to bet she's collecting screenshots to show a lawyer?


probably collecting them to cry to her friends about harassment.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Jan 10, 2019)

The Fool said:


> Still lurking the site, no responses. Who wants to bet she's collecting screenshots to show a lawyer?


Before sending stuff to lawyers, Felix, lurk at least this time and check "Take that off the god damn Internet!" sub-forum first.


----------



## zap2theextreme (Jan 10, 2019)

Damn, not only Gay but retarded and a furry too? My man's a triple threat. Enjoy your time on the farms you absolute degenerate.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jan 10, 2019)

This video will be great next to my Batman Call file.


----------



## Rungle (Jan 10, 2019)

Cedric_Eff said:


> Just went to look at @Chris Psychology's dA and I found this gem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ofcourse its a fucking furry


----------



## zap2theextreme (Jan 10, 2019)

imo you can be gay. You can even be retarded! Hell, we're still cool if you're a gay retard; but a gay retarded furry? I can't be doing with that.


----------



## Nuttelex (Jan 10, 2019)

I always find it funny when people more fucked up than Chris do this shit.


----------



## Zarkov (Jan 10, 2019)

The Fool said:


> Still lurking the site, no responses. Who wants to bet she's collecting screenshots to show a lawyer?


"Hey Josh, people on your site have been harassing me for days, digging up old photos of me and putting my family in danger by posting their address. I'm in contact with a lawyer right now and things will get really messy for you unless you delete fucking everything. You've already been shut down once, shame if it happened again.

Kind regards"


----------



## Shiversblood (Jan 10, 2019)

I wish MtF were more interested in Chris Chan instead of FtM.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Jan 10, 2019)

How could I miss this


----------



## Rupin (Jan 10, 2019)

zap2theextreme said:


> imo you can be gay. You can even be exceptional! Hell, we're still cool if you're a gay exceptional individual; but a gay exceptional furry? I can't be doing with that.



That seems to be the Twitter norm nowadays


----------



## eldri (Jan 10, 2019)

@Chris Psychology 
Maybe you should read the John Bulla thread or watch Null's stream about him to give you reference for wellness checks and putting someone away for their own good.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Jan 10, 2019)

yet again


----------



## The Fool (Jan 10, 2019)

Now you're just teasing us


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Jan 10, 2019)

catpin said:


> ofcourse its a fucking furry


white girls fuck dogs


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Jan 10, 2019)

The Fool said:


> Now you're just teasing us


i'm glad she read my advice QuQ


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Jan 10, 2019)

Moth to a flame. Can't stay away.


----------



## deadson (Jan 10, 2019)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> I think that can be said for every community he comes across.
> Everytime Chris tries to establish himself in one community or the other, pitchforks are drawn and someone yells, "But muh representation, he's makin' me look bad."....... They also try to frame it as "we're merely helping"
> 
> 
> I know this is late but why do hipster faggots always try to Columbus everything.



Cause it makes them gasm faster when they get attention.


Edit; Any bets as to when they get the balls to actually reply again?


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Jan 10, 2019)

The Fool said:


> View attachment 635723
> 
> Now you're just teasing us


My eyes light up when "take that off the damn internet" gets a new thread. Just a waiting game.


----------



## Kratos' Beard (Jan 10, 2019)

I legit don't know if these girls did it out of good intention or if they're just being fucking retarded in their damage control.


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Jan 10, 2019)

Kratos' Beard said:


> I legit don't know if these girls did it out of good intention or if they're just being fucking exceptional in their damage control.


It's like this shit only happens when Chris calms down and is just kinda hanging out. Never when he's being completely exceptional.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 10, 2019)

Remember the days when parents told kids not to post personal info online?


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Jan 10, 2019)

The Fool said:


> Still lurking the site, no responses. Who wants to bet she's collecting screenshots to show a lawyer?



She's probably in no position to get a lawyer (who would laugh her out of his office anyway) but I would not be surprised, given the way she's acted, if she tries to mock up a legal-sounding threat (maybe fake letterhead) and sends it Null's way.

Not gonna work sweetie. You and Chris are linked now, just how you wanted it.


----------



## ContinentalButterchip (Jan 10, 2019)

I sometimes wonder if these morons realize how lucky they are that Kiwifarms has about a thousandth of the danger level that it's purported to on Twi**er. Felix, its going to be really fucking hard holding a job with any state University system if you're running around committing what they consider to be hate crimes. Reevaluate your choices son, you have become more evil than even the mythical CIS-HET


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jan 10, 2019)

You guys are lucky I wasn't here earlier in the thread. Because you all know how trollshielding I can get, but honestly, this thread has been a real riot.

Now that I am home from doing landscaping on my property, I'm gonna listen to Felix's phone call with the Police on my PS Quadruple. And after that, I am gonna watch "Felix the Cat" the Movie on that same Youtube PS4 App.


----------



## Sharpen (Jan 10, 2019)

A prime example of a catastrophic failure in OPSEC.


----------



## Looney Troons (Jan 10, 2019)

Gay Ops


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jan 10, 2019)

First we had @The Exiled Draco and today we had @Chris Psychology.

This is turning out to be a really fun year.


----------



## Depression_Begins (Jan 10, 2019)

I need a wellness check after reading this thread.


----------



## Cataloons (Jan 10, 2019)

Blue Jerkop said:


> Not gonna work sweetie. You and Chris are linked now, just how you wanted it.



Chris is like herpes that way.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Jan 10, 2019)

I like how interacting with Chris for an extended period of time means you have to lawyer up. He is poop that does not wash off. Do not touch him.


----------



## Eugene90 (Jan 10, 2019)

Well.....I can only say this...







But really though, this is just sad, @Chris Psychology . I probably shouldn't need to tell you this since everyone else pretty much did -- but fuck it -- I'll give a visual advice instead.


----------



## dopy (Jan 10, 2019)

*patiently awaits for her to fail to learn from her mistakes*


----------



## MG 620 (Jan 10, 2019)

catpin said:


> ofcourse its a fucking furry



It does explain the mascot gig, since she's not even at student there.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jan 10, 2019)

deadson said:


> Cause it makes them gasm faster when they get attention.
> 
> 
> Edit; Any bets as to when they get the balls to actually reply again?
> View attachment 635757


Dane is too much of a pussy to reply.


----------



## Eugene90 (Jan 10, 2019)

Knowing how a good amount of folks here are already digging through his/her shit (and nevermind the fact that he/she is doing a massive online purge with them), he/she would be wise to not say a damn thing and play radio silence for an indefinite amount of time.

It's not like this moron's going to go out and try to expose the members or anything. What more can he/she do besides going "lalala im not listening stfu no u no u no u"?


----------



## deadson (Jan 10, 2019)

Eugene90 said:


> Knowing how a good amount of folks here are already digging through his/her shit (and nevermind the fact that he/she is doing a massive online purge with them), he/she would be wise to not say a damn thing and play radio silence for an indefinite amount of time.
> 
> It's not like this moron's going to go out and try to expose the members or anything. What more can he/she do besides going "lalala im not listening stfu no u no u no u"?



Kinda surprised that they don't have their own page by now.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Jan 10, 2019)

deadson said:


> Kinda surprised that they don't have their own page by now.



Same, I keep checking to see when they get their own. I love how these a-logs just fuck themselves but is this a new record? It was what like a couple hours? Just decided to become the Internet's least qualified Christorian, already a position of extreme autism, to being chased off the web by their own embarrassment? 

Ol' Felix is at least the fastest trainwreck I can remember.


----------



## Rupin (Jan 10, 2019)

deadson said:


> Kinda surprised that they don't have their own page by now.



The troon is not that interesting to be honest. He/she is Just your standard run of the mill SWJ looney.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Eugene90 (Jan 10, 2019)

TrunksFromDragonballGT said:


> The troon is not that interesting to be honest. He/she is Just your standard run of the mill SWJ looney.



He/she looked like he/she's just trying to scrounge up a bit of unearned attention and notoriety through riding Chris-Chan's wagon (who would ever want to have fame related to a lard-filled porkchop like Chris-Chan is beyond me though) and it clearly didn't work out and he/she just realized that the trouble ain't worth it.


----------



## All Star Taffy Tugger (Jan 10, 2019)

This has been a riot. I really wonder what they thought the result of posting that call would be. Even a brief stint lurking would of made it obvious this was the only possible outcome.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 10, 2019)

All Star Taffy Tugger said:


> I really wonder what they thought the result of posting that call would be.


All w e e n s think that surely they'll be the exception -- the next Clyde Cash -- even if they're trying to do something that's already been done.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jan 10, 2019)

Can someone rename this thread to “Troon attempts to “troll” Chris - Halal included”.


----------



## JULAY (Jan 10, 2019)

ToroidalBoat said:


> All w e e n s think that surely they'll be the exception -- the next Clyde Cash -- even if they're trying to do something that's already been done.


Why anyone would want to be the next Clyde Cash is beyond me. Clyde's probably married with 3 kids by now and probably looks back at fucking with a fat autist as one of his less proud moments. But hey, we.ens will be  we.ens.


----------



## DeathHeat (Jan 11, 2019)

TricksterKid36 said:


> Well this is certainly an interesting individual, and an equally hilarious thread.
> 
> Anyway @Chris Psychology, was going through your head when you posted this?
> 
> ...



True, but tr; dl


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 11, 2019)

JULAY said:


> Why anyone would want to be the next Clyde Cash is beyond me.


They want to "score internet points." They want those sweet, sweet asspats.


----------



## DeathHeat (Jan 11, 2019)

Felix, you're hurting our feelings.

 It's not our fault you didn't take anyone's advice and now you have all this attention, which you clearly wanted.

You can be honest. That's what psychology is all about.


----------



## AnonAutismo (Jan 11, 2019)

Subconcious Offense said:


> Jesus Christ, it's like if someone started meth but also got fat.



@WARDAWG is your man for that. 



TrippinKahlua said:


> First we had @The Exiled Draco and today we had @Chris Psychology.
> 
> This is turning out to be a really fun year.



Draco is/was a much better guest than the current assclown.


----------



## Philosophy Phil (Jan 11, 2019)

Decided for chuckles to add the tags "Dumbass, faggot, and tranny" since all three are applicable in this case.


----------



## wellthathappened (Jan 11, 2019)

Someone made a really poor life choice by creating this thread.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Jan 11, 2019)

Cedric_Eff said:


> Can someone rename this thread to “Troon attempts to “troll” Chris - Halal included”.



I second that.



wellthathappened said:


> Someone made a really poor life choice by creating this thread.



Another in what is obviously a long list of really poor life choices judging by their dox.

I wonder how hard they shit their pants though when they saw how fast their dox got out there, I bet that was a good lesson in internet @Chris Psychology


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 11, 2019)

I almost feel bad for these kids. They're young so there's still time to learn not to draw negative attention to themselves by butting in and not thinking through this attempt to "help".


----------



## Cataloons (Jan 11, 2019)

Feline Darkmage said:


> I almost feel bad for these kids.



To be fair, they were warned.  And, honestly, if they really wanted to help for the sake of being Good People (tm), why the need to publish and post about it?


----------



## Begemot (Jan 11, 2019)

So, if I understand this right, this new crew is an attempt at an SJW version of 'helping' Chris via A-Logging. The language they're using is typical modern po-mo discourse.


----------



## awoo (Jan 11, 2019)

ToroidalBoat said:


> All w e e n s think that surely they'll be the exception -- the next Clyde Cash -- even if they're trying to do something that's already been done.



So what you're saying is

now's my time to shine


----------



## Cheeseburger Picnic (Jan 11, 2019)

If they were actually misinformed but well-intentioned, they would have made this call privately.

@Chris Psychology
Good job, you contributed to the public humiliation of a mentally ill transwoman for validation from the big bad Kiwi Farms. Haven't you heard that we literally murder innocent transwomen?


----------



## Eugene90 (Jan 11, 2019)

Cataloons said:


> To be fair, they were warned.  And, honestly, if they really wanted to help for the sake of being Good People (tm), why the need to publish and post about it?



What else other than to shout "Look, I am making a difference here! Praise me for being a good person I am so deserving of the admiration!"

What Felix is -- is the definition of a full-blown _*hypocrite*_.

A good person will just do good without feeling _any_ need to show it off on public.


----------



## Argh My Cigar (Jan 11, 2019)

Feline Darkmage said:


> I almost feel bad for these kids. They're young so there's still time to learn not to draw negative attention to themselves by butting in and not thinking through this attempt to "help".



Charity is always best done anonymously and inconspicuously.


----------



## fiu0cm (Jan 11, 2019)

GayestFurryTrash said:


> I wonder how hard they shit their pants though when they saw how fast their dox got out there, I bet that was a good lesson in internet @Chris Psychology


All they had to do was change their usernames on the Discord they posted. I guess that was too hard.


----------



## Basketball Jones (Jan 11, 2019)

The word of the day is:  




@Chris Psychology ladies. I suggest meditating on this. Or as James Earl Jones would say:


----------



## Raiken (Jan 11, 2019)

What hapened with being inclusive with trans people? How bad do you need to be to want to respected as one and then toss another one under the bus? 
Is it the need for instant gradivication /validation for doing good online? Those gestures are so empty if the only goal is asspats.


----------



## ZX 008 (Jan 11, 2019)

Raiken said:


> What hapened with being inclusive with trans people? How bad do you need to be to want to respected as one and then toss another one under the bus?
> Is it the need for instant gradivication /validation for doing good online? Those gestures are so empty if the only goal is asspats.



Trans people are some of the biggest hypocrites you could ever hope to meet.


----------



## Lesbian Sleepover (Jan 11, 2019)

LOLX


----------



## .Magichan (Jan 11, 2019)

FondfulMemories said:


> Trans people are some of the biggest hypocrites you could ever hope to meet.


Their always opportunists, the internet has bred warrior cowards that will always make sock accounts to threaten their opponents and themselves. The worst kind of people that seek power through sympathy and pity, and will always excuse their disgusting behavior.

I've only met one trans man, and he was a really sweet old man that like to put on makeup.

The Trans cult online is just that. Not bad because it's trans. But because it's filled with the worst type of fucking people, just bullies, narcissists, and scumbags devoid of compassion or empathy outside their chosen group. If there is one type of vile creature I hate, it's one that can not see the misery it spreads because it's head is so far up its ass it's mistaken for an ouroboros.


----------



## UW 411 (Jan 11, 2019)

Chris Psychology said:
			
		

> "I would like to remain anonymous..."



How's that working out?


----------



## Duke Nukem (Jan 11, 2019)

What a thread to wake up to. I spend a few days away and I come to see this.

It's like a mountain of foolish decisions piled up on top of each other, resulting in the avalanche that is this thread.


----------



## Botched Tit Job (Jan 11, 2019)

Kids these days. This is what they get for not spending their formative years on /b/ like the rest of us. 

This thread is just making me miss @LagoonaBlue , tbh.


----------



## SomeLameFurry (Jan 11, 2019)

Without becoming directly involved with Chris, what would be an interesting psychology project you would make about him? 

I think he would be an interesting case study. Chris's case is really interesting to me, he's just so bizarre (especially now its worse) 
I wonder if any one has made a project about him yet.


----------



## Snuckening (Jan 11, 2019)

With the thread title, she also goes by "Felix Dixon"

http://archive.md/bgwlO

Kinda surprised a real, female, first name didn't turn up considering how much stuff is linked to the "invisible elk" username.


----------



## Zilortha (Jan 11, 2019)

Snuckening said:


> With the thread title, she also goes by "Felix Dixon"
> 
> http://archive.md/bgwlO
> 
> Kinda surprised a real, female, first name didn't turn up considering how much stuff is linked to the "invisible elk" username.


It just means she's been larping for a while.


----------



## CoolGuyHitler (Jan 11, 2019)

SomeLameFurry said:


> Without becoming directly involved with Chris, what would be an interesting psychology project you would make about him?
> 
> I think he would be an interesting case study. Chris's case is really interesting to me, he's just so bizarre (especially now its worse)
> I wonder if any one has made a project about him yet.


I'd write a book about Borb titled: "How to raise your autistic child and do literally every single thing wrong."


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Jan 11, 2019)

SomeLameFurry said:


> Without becoming directly involved with Chris, what would be an interesting psychology project you would make about him?
> 
> I think he would be an interesting case study. Chris's case is really interesting to me, he's just so bizarre (especially now its worse)
> I wonder if any one has made a project about him yet.


Claim to be acting in his name, sell the rights to his life's story, and make a Netflix series about him?
In all seriousness, I'd pay psychologists to figure out which point in his life was the "point of no return." I'm convinced that, even when he was being trolled, there was a time he could have become a productive member of society. That point has clearly long been passed, but what was that point? The Tomgirl Saga? Bluespike? Jack Thaddeus? The ED wars? Something earlier?
Of course, it would have to rely upon third party sources (Chris is unreliable at best and outright delusional at worst), but I still think it would be a fascinating study.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Jan 11, 2019)

The Fool said:


> preserve fucking everything, they're going into total lockdown mode



Of course they are. There hasn't been such a self-sacrifice of wienery served up here in months. The Gods are hungry.

*nuked my scoldings. I'm way WAY fucking late to this party.*


----------



## Guardsman42 (Jan 11, 2019)

Konover said:


> Imagine, your first day on the job in the Ruckersville Police Department, and this fucking autismo gets you to investigate Chris’ house.


I'd like to think at this point they send every rookie there unprepared for the decaying stench of piss and failure that is the Chandlers.

Also Sweet fucking Jesus. I spent 2 hours on the CWCWiki and realized linking my existence to Chris-Chan was a bad idea.

Sure I think the notion of cops kicking in his door when he's doing ChrisChan idiocy is hilarious, I'm sure alot of us would love to see his world come crashing down when he's being exceptional, but how do you arrive at the decision of: 'I know. Let me call 911 on Chris-Chan, and record it. Then publish it. Thus possibly violating laws in and of it self. Then let me post it to a place that notoriously doxes people.'

People have never heard of weaponized autism or some shit?


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 11, 2019)

Sexy Senior Citizen said:


> Something earlier?


I've said it before, but I think it was the sweepstakes.

Winning a thousand dollar shopping spree at a toy store just for watching TV seemed to have taught him all the wrong lessons that day he "just won."


----------



## Knojkamarangasan_#4 (Jan 11, 2019)

berserkerarmor said:


> ftm troon check list:
> shaved head or undercut
> septum piercing
> edge lord posts with a burning flags or self harm
> ...



Close the thread, we've got a winner guys  On a more serious note I wonder if Felix or whatever the name is will see is but _PLEASE _HOW MANY TIMES DO WE NEED TO SAY THIS. Don't fucking try to do anything with Chris, the "no trolling plans" is there for a reason. Also I don't fucking care whether it is trolling or a "concern" Chris is beyond help and even if your intentions are sincere, it has been overdone to oblivion and everyone who thinks starting another project or whatever are just begging themselves to get it backfired back into their faces. Also this is fucking kiwifarms and Chris, Null has stated explicitly that people should just leave Chris alone, he has suffered enough. Just let the trainwreck end and don't start up stupid shit like this that will end up with you getting doxxed. Read the rules "no trolling plans" and the entire cwiki first, it helps. Also look into the fact that the only one of the wannabe christorians that did something was that Genosamuel guy and whether you agree with him or not he more or less just covered the cwiki in verbal form, but never tried to contact Chris or create new stuff, and if you HAVE to do something Chris related (Which Again, is HIGHLY frowned upon) do that. But everything that happens from now on is your own fault. Shit like the idea guys and others happened for a reason and we have enough attention seeking faggots already, try and learn from your mistake and not do dumb shit like this please, also get rid of that piercing and blue hair PLEASE if you actually consider yourself trans, at least look like a real guy and not a walking uwu cute mlm boi stereotype. A beard helps.

/Autistic rant over.


----------



## Pvt. Real G (Jan 11, 2019)

Damnnn, it ain't even half way through the month. 2019 is gonna be lit.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Jan 11, 2019)

SomeLameFurry said:


> Without becoming directly involved with Chris, what would be an interesting psychology project you would make about him?
> 
> I think he would be an interesting case study. Chris's case is really interesting to me, he's just so bizarre (especially now its worse)
> I wonder if any one has made a project about him yet.



I think it would be almost impossible to really dive into the psychology of Chris without considering the external stimuli (trolls), and no one person could account for all of it. Like, you'd sit there trying to come up with a psychological explanation for some stupid-ass thing he did on video and then Marvin comes by and says "oh yeah, heh, we told him to do that so his gf wouldn't break up with him" and you're back at square one of Chris being a autistic dumbass. And sometimes there wouldn't be someone around to explain why CWC did something ridiculous but you have no way of knowing whether it was prompted by a rando\unknown or not. Imagine if you tried to analyze Chris's CPU\merge nonsense without knowing of the Idea Guy and TTS.

It's like how people go to WebMD and decide Chris has toxopasmosis or the idiot OP here decides that a welfare check is the ticket because she didn't bother to spend 5 minutes to find out that it's been done a thousand times before. He's like an enigma wrapped in a code wrapped in a opaque autistic cypher.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jan 11, 2019)

Blue Jerkop said:


> I think it would be almost impossible to really dive into the psychology of Chris without considering the external stimuli (trolls), and no one person could account for all of it. Like, you'd sit there trying to come up with a psychological explanation for some stupid-ass thing he did on video and then Marvin comes by and says "oh yeah, heh, we told him to do that so his gf wouldn't break up with him" and you're back at square one of Chris being a autistic dumbass. And sometimes there wouldn't be someone around to explain why CWC did something ridiculous but you have no way of knowing whether it was prompted by a rando\unknown or not. Imagine if you tried to analyze Chris's CPU\merge nonsense without knowing of the Idea Guy and TTS.
> 
> It's like how people go to WebMD and decide Chris has toxopasmosis or the idiot OP here decides that a welfare check is the ticket because she didn't bother to spend 5 minutes to find out that it's been done a thousand times before. He's like an enigma wrapped in a code wrapped in a opaque autistic cypher.


Chris really isn't that tough a nut to crack. He's a fat lunatic, whose emotional needs are hindered by reality. Some people like to exploit that because he becomes codependent on others believing they will satisfy his needs by proxy. Occasionally, he'll pick up something completely out of left field like the Tomgirl Crap and the Merge. The END.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 11, 2019)

She's still lurking?

I change my theory again. This is just flat-out masochism, she just likes being shit on.

Either that or she's worried we're still yet to uncover some really big shit on her.


----------



## eldri (Jan 11, 2019)

The Fool said:


> She's still lurking?
> 
> I change my theory again. This is just flat-out masochism, she just likes being shit on.
> 
> Either that or she's worried we're still yet to uncover some really big shit on her.


I've caught her a couple of times looking at Eggplant's profile.
@Eggplant did you dm her or something?

EDIT: Maybe she's trying to dox some users. If so, this should be fun.


----------



## Roger Whore (Jan 11, 2019)

registereduser said:


> View attachment 635598 View attachment 635599
> Hey gurl, hey




Oh ! TOXICITY!!! WHAT A CLEVER WORD TO DESCRIBE HOW TERRIBLE SOMETHING IS!!! 

Hey looks everyone, PC babies!


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jan 11, 2019)

@Chris Psychology just so you know you can release more content. This has been an amazing thread despite the negative responses!

What else have you prepared for your Professor? Somewhere my headcannon swears someone said that's what this whole thing was for - a college psychology report.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 11, 2019)

eldri said:


> EDIT: Maybe she's trying to dox some users. If so, this should be fun.



Shit, maybe I shouldn't have put my address on my profile...


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Jan 11, 2019)

eldri said:


> EDIT: Maybe she's trying to dox some users. If so, this should be fun.


i hope she'll dox our nudes ( ಠ ͜ʖ ಠ)


----------



## WorldsSmartestManRonOTool (Jan 11, 2019)

Sexy Senior Citizen said:


> In all seriousness, I'd pay psychologists to figure out which point in his life was the "point of no return." I'm convinced that, even when he was being trolled, there was a time he could have become a productive member of society. That point has clearly long been passed, but what was that point? The Tomgirl Saga? Bluespike? Jack Thaddeus? The ED wars? Something earlier?
> Of course, it would have to rely upon third party sources (Chris is unreliable at best and outright delusional at worst), but I still think it would be a fascinating study.


 
I think his best chances would have been the earliest possible intervention.  If his parents monitored/limited his internet usage as soon as they became aware of the trolling, his life would have been a lot different.  They should have got a new, unlisted phone number as soon as they started getting prank calls, and stopped allowing him unlimited, unsupervised access to the internet.  I see those early videos of his where he's in his bedroom yelling and flopping around, and I just always wonder "where were his parents at?"  Like what were they thinking, they had to have been able to hear this stuff and why did they not go see what was going on?  It took Bob to be worried about the house being condemned to step in and tell him to knock his shit off, and that lasted about 10 minutes.  They should have taken it as seriously when he was babbling about Clyde Cash and Australian brush fires etc.

Bottom line is that Bob and Barb failed Chris, with a better support system he would have done better.  If they would have educated themselves on his condition, listened to Dr recommendations about treatments and followed them.  I've always found Chris to be pretty unlikable and never had much sympathy for him, but it is actually sad because so much of this stuff was easily preventable for any two parents with a bit of common sense.  That family had their entire lives consumed by internet drama due to the inaction of the parents.


----------



## Roger Whore (Jan 11, 2019)

Why do all these troons have lisps? Serious question?


----------



## registereduser (Jan 11, 2019)

WorldsSmartestManRonOTool said:


> I think his best chances would have been the earliest possible intervention.  If his parents monitored/limited his internet usage as soon as they became aware of the trolling, his life would have been a lot different.  They should have got a new, unlisted phone number as soon as they started getting prank calls, and stopped allowing him unlimited, unsupervised access to the internet.  I see those early videos of his where he's in his bedroom yelling and flopping around, and I just always wonder "where were his parents at?"  Like what were they thinking, they had to have been able to hear this stuff and why did they not go see what was going on?  It took Bob to be worried about the house being condemned to step in and tell him to knock his shit off, and that lasted about 10 minutes.  They should have taken it as seriously when he was babbling about Clyde Cash and Australian brush fires etc.
> 
> Bottom line is that Bob and Barb failed Chris, with a better support system he would have done better.  If they would have educated themselves on his condition, listened to Dr recommendations about treatments and followed them.  I've always found Chris to be pretty unlikable and never had much sympathy for him, but it is actually sad because so much of this stuff was easily preventable for any two parents with a bit of common sense.  That family had their entire lives consumed by internet drama due to the inaction of the parents.


This is basically it. Like I guess if someone wanted to, they could analyze every "saga" in his life through the lens of psychology, but it would be pretty redundant imo. What it comes down to is a person born with a relatively treatable developmental disorder who was neglected by his parents in his formative years, so that that condition became debilitating to his social, emotional, and psychological functioning through his entire life. The internet trolling adds another layer, but I doubt he would've been significantly better off if he had never come into contact with the internet. 

And the other thing is, Chris's case isn't even that unusual, aside from the notoriety. The countless threads on other cows with neglected autism show that.


----------



## Zilortha (Jan 11, 2019)

Roger Whore said:


> Why do all these troons have lisps? Serious question?


Quick answer? Autism.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jan 11, 2019)

Good news everyone, magichan said Chris is real fucking swell.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 11, 2019)

Dude Chris was fucked well before the internet happened. Before 4chan even found out about him he was already throwing tantrums at high school and college, creeping on/stalking women, getting fired from his one job, getting himself banned. He was probably fucked at the age of 5 when his parents decided to buy him any toy he ever wanted to use as an escape from the world instead of getting professional help.

To be honest, him finding bronies and leftist culture all by himself probably did way more damage to him than any troll ever did. The impact of trolls eventually goes away and Chris recovers, but Chris is dressing like a bag lady and accelerating his hoarding and debt all by himself. Even well into his 20s, he had a lot of chances to improve himself or help others help him. He was surrounded by people who would have helped him, he probably could have even convinced Bob to help him improve himself, to some degree. He not only didn't seek out help, he refused it. Remember how pissed he was that Clyde demanded he clean his own room? He can't even not shit where he eats.

I don't think the trolling did anything to him. The only thing I remember ever truly affecting him was the trolls making him make a character die, which actually did cause him some grief, as his escapist fantasy world where no one could hurt him was finally infiltrated. Nobody could get him fired our kicked out from somewhere when he's unemployed and banned from everywhere. He never gave a shit when his "girlfriends" "died" or broke up with him because he recovered the very next day. His trolls were a nuisance at best.


----------



## Smertest Wisard (Jan 11, 2019)

The Fool said:


> She's still lurking?
> 
> I change my theory again. This is just flat-out masochism, she just likes being shit on.
> 
> Either that or she's worried we're still yet to uncover some really big shit on her.


We already have nude photos, furry shit, and a boatload of general cringe. I honestly doubt there's any more skeletons in her closet other than what was leaked in the first few hours. Most likely she's still lurking because the alternative is having a multitude of autists talking about her behind her back.


----------



## Zilortha (Jan 11, 2019)

Smertest Wisard said:


> We already have nude photos, furry shit, and a boatload of general cringe. I honestly doubt there's any more skeletons in her closet other than what was leaked in the first few hours. Most likely she's still lurking because the alternative is having a multitude of autists talking about her behind her back.


The reality is, all trannies want is attention. She's getting it, and as long as that's the case she'll be lurking.


----------



## SweetDee (Jan 11, 2019)

Mathas said:


> The reality is, all trannies want is attention. She's getting it, and as long as that's the case she'll be lurking.




The reality is also that these people are (and always were) outcasts and finally have a voice.  Now that they do, they can screech and screech all day long about how life sucks for them and it's not fair.  We're just seeing their true personalities en masse thus revealing why they were outcasts in the first place.  Because they are whiny, selfish, self-centered individuals who have no clue how to conduct themselves.


----------



## wes (Jan 11, 2019)

zap2theextreme said:


> imo you can be gay. You can even be exceptional! Hell, we're still cool if you're a gay exceptional individual; but a gay exceptional furry? I can't be doing with that.


All furries are gay and retarded.

To moralfag for a second, these constant wellness checks and constantly calling services that have more important shit to do than look at Chris and Borb, see that they're not in immediate danger, and make a note are a waste. It's the same with the kittens, people calling animal services were only wasting their time and whoever they called's time. Adult Protective Services and other similar agencies are already bogged down by technicality reports that they have to investigate by legal obligation, despite the situation not being dangerous at all. What Chris has let happen to himself is unfortunate, but there are way worse things happening everywhere else to be addressed that have to be postponed for some sperg on the internet to feel like they've done a good thing. Chris, of all people, has eyes on him 24/7. The operator knew his address. The police department has probably read the CWCki after being constantly pestered about the autist at 14 BC. If something immediate needs to be done, it isn't going to be by the hands of some white knight who found out about Chris a few months ago.

If you want to help, donate to a charity that will help someone who needs and _wants_ to better their or others' lives.


----------



## Mick92 (Jan 11, 2019)

The Fool said:


> She's still lurking?
> 
> I change my theory again. This is just flat-out masochism, she just likes being shit on.
> 
> Either that or she's worried we're still yet to uncover some really big shit on her.





eldri said:


> I've caught her a couple of times looking at Eggplant's profile.
> @Eggplant did you dm her or something?
> 
> EDIT: Maybe she's trying to dox some users. If so, this should be fun.



Looney Troons: Back in BAAAAAWWWWction


----------



## fiu0cm (Jan 11, 2019)

The Fool said:


> She's still lurking?
> 
> I change my theory again. This is just flat-out masochism, she just likes being shit on.
> 
> Either that or she's worried we're still yet to uncover some really big shit on her.


The only other shit I've found on Felix is her instagram (archive), the fact that she went to Brainerd High School, that she's been going by Felix since high school, and she worked as crew on some high school play (archive).







Luca, on the other hand, is a witch (archive). She'll answer your questions using a pendulum, make a sigil for you, and draw bad art (archive). She's from Mt. Juliet, Tennessee, she went to Wilson Central High School and graduated in 2016, and I'm pretty sure her mom is dead. A lot of this shit won't archive so rip.


Spoiler


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Jan 11, 2019)

Guess where's our boy Felix on this group shot


Spoiler: answer


----------



## The Giver (Jan 11, 2019)

This thread should be featured


----------



## eldri (Jan 11, 2019)

YourMommasBackstory said:


> View attachment 636545
> Guess where's our boy Felix on this group shot
> 
> 
> ...


@Chris Psychology must be so woke to have such a diverse group of friends.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Jan 11, 2019)

NOONE WILL HELP YOU


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jan 11, 2019)

YourMommasBackstory said:


> NOONE WILL HELP YOU
> View attachment 636579


Oof, still looking for help I see. The only thing that'll help you is @Null telling you to fuck off.


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Jan 11, 2019)

YourMommasBackstory said:


> NOONE WILL HELP YOU
> View attachment 636579


she definitely needs help, why can't we give her the help she needs?


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Jan 11, 2019)

YourMommasBackstory said:


> NOONE WILL HELP YOU
> View attachment 636579



It's ironic a user with 'psychology' in their name seems to be the literal personification of "insanity".

IE, doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results. 

Edit: Does anyone know why Null hasn't added Person of Interest to their account? Since they can't delete it, it's deserving for us to have access to their profile, I feel.


----------



## DeathHeat (Jan 11, 2019)

You either run with the hounds or get chased like the fox, I suppose.


----------



## Florence (Jan 11, 2019)

The Flawless Gazelles said:


> she definitely needs help, why can't we give her the help she needs?


Because there's no cure for autism.


Konover said:


> Imagine, your first day on the job in the Ruckersville Police Department, and this fucking autismo gets you to investigate Chris’ house.


Learning about OPL is probably a rite of passage there.


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Jan 11, 2019)

NotAKitty said:


> Because there's no cure for autism.
> 
> Learning about OPL is probably a rite of passage there.


vaccines cure autism

edit; op did your parents vaccinate you?


----------



## The Un-Clit (Jan 11, 2019)

Smertest Wisard said:


> We already have nude photos, furry shit, and a boatload of general cringe. I honestly doubt there's any more skeletons in her closet other than what was leaked in the first few hours. Most likely she's still lurking because the alternative is having a multitude of autists talking about her behind her back.



With the roll that the farms has been on of late, there's very possibly pedophelia or a scat fetish still to be uncovered.


----------



## .Magichan (Jan 11, 2019)

YourMommasBackstory said:


> NOONE WILL HELP YOU
> View attachment 636579


Utter horseshit. If they really wanted to help Chris they wouldn't give two shits whether the farms approved or not, and focused on helping that sad pathetic loser. I have no respect for Chris, but I respect people that will tackle that thankless, and gruelingly difficult job of genuinely helping him like Null and Marvin did. Not try to cling on to his online infamy pandering to his delusions.


----------



## The Giver (Jan 11, 2019)

Guts Gets Some said:


> It's ironic a user with 'psychology' in their name seems to be the literal personification of "insanity".
> 
> IE, doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results.
> 
> Edit: Does anyone know why Null hasn't added Person of Interest to their account? Since they can't delete it, it's deserving for us to have access to their profile, I feel.



Null is smart enough to not mainline this shitty autism directly into his veins like the rest of us. Plus this idiot is likely pathetic enough that flagging them as a Person of Interest would bring them to a shattering orgasm


----------



## Smertest Wisard (Jan 11, 2019)

The Un-Clit said:


> With the roll that the farms has been on of late, there's very possibly pedophelia or a scat fetish still to be uncovered.


Pedophilia seems unlikely because Felix is still rather young. I also think any weird fetishes would show up in the shitty art we found. Past arrests for vandalism, destruction of property, or mild assault might turn up though. Depends on whether or not anyone cares enough to go looking. Here's a link for anyone who isn't lazy/apathetic like me: https://chs.state.mn.us/


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Jan 12, 2019)

.Magichan said:


> Utter horseshit. If they really wanted to help Chris they wouldn't give two shits whether the farms approved or not, and focused on helping that sad pathetic loser. I have no respect for Chris, but I respect people that will tackle that thankless, and gruelingly difficult job of genuinely helping him like Null and Marvin did. Not try to cling on to his online infamy pandering to his delusions.



Yeah if someone truly wanted to help Chris why in the ever loving fuck would they post on a website known for just watching him face planting his way through life and laughing while making sure the whole shitshow is preserved for posterity? 

"I want to help someone, but first I should advertise that I'm doing that to show off how pure and virtuous I am, on the Kiwi Farms! They're known for being just the most upstanding and kind citizens of the internet. No bully ever." -no one who actually wanted to help Chris ever


----------



## The Un-Clit (Jan 12, 2019)

Smertest Wisard said:


> Pedophilia seems unlikely because Felix is still rather young. I also think any weird fetishes would show up in the shitty art we found. Past arrests for vandalism, destruction of property, or mild assault might turn up though. Depends on whether or not anyone cares enough to go looking. Here's a link for anyone who isn't lazy/apathetic like me: https://chs.state.mn.us/



I wish I could agree with you, but how old was the most recently uncovered sick fuck kiddie sodomizer? 22?  And then of course there's Sam Ambreen who molested her nephew as a teenager. Age means nothing. Since my faith in human nature has been kicked even lower then usual lately, anyone who has an autistic interest in Chris-Chan to the point of calling Social Services on him and then bragging to the farms, as well as showing a pathetic sad titty in public view is capable of anything afaic.

Scat, diapers, and or/kiddy fiddling or else some other deviant as fuck discoveries might well be upcoming.  Then again, maybe being a retarded transtrender is sickfuckery enough.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 12, 2019)

This is the best bait I've ever seen


----------



## Alpha Centauri (Jan 12, 2019)

Why are a lot of the obnoxious people on this site transsexual?

I realize that a lot of the worst people on this site KF users track down, many possibly becoming lolcows _because _they're trans on top of everything else - but Chris Chan became 'trans' well after becoming an internet personality seemingly independent of any interaction with KF, and this person just happened to be self-professed trans.
_
They_ came _here_ on a completely unrelated matter and it turns out that they just so happened to be in the 0.005% or whatever it is of the general pop who are trans.

Does KF have some sort of magical properties to attract or produce transgenders??


----------



## WorldsSmartestManRonOTool (Jan 12, 2019)

Looks like the offspring of It's Pat and Queer Kid's Stuff girl.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 12, 2019)

Alpha Centauri said:


> Why are a lot of the obnoxious people on this site transsexual?
> 
> I realize that a lot of the worst people on this site KF users track down, many possibly becoming lolcows _because _they're trans on top of everything else - but Chris Chan became 'trans' well after becoming an internet persona seemingly independent of any interaction with KF, and this person just happened to be self-professed trans.
> _
> ...


The mods are all nigger-trannies.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 12, 2019)

Alpha Centauri said:


> Why are a lot of the obnoxious people on this site transsexual?
> 
> I realize that a lot of the worst people on this site KF users track down, many possibly becoming lolcows _because _they're trans on top of everything else - but Chris Chan became 'trans' well after becoming an internet persona seemingly independent of any interaction with KF, and this person just happened to be self-professed trans.
> _
> ...



Transgenderism is a subset of autism so a big chunk of retards on this site are going to suffer from it.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 12, 2019)

I hope this teaches Felix and her gender special buddies a valuable lesson: the real world and most of the internet are not like Tumblr. No one is going to kiss your ass and tell you how special you are. No one is going to applaud you for trying the same tired bullshit that's been done to death long ago. No one is going to give you special treatment because you're some gender special tard LARPing as the opposite gender. No one gives a fuck about your preferred pronouns. No one is going to cut you a break because you fucked up. No one is going to be patient with you because you have Autism. And everyone is going to laugh at you for being a yiffbag furfaggot. Cut your losses, grow up, stop attention whoring because you're playing at identity politics, and stop looking for special treatment and praise for being a mediocre moron.


----------



## Mick92 (Jan 12, 2019)

20 pages of this concentrated autism and Chris probably doesn't even know this happened. He most likely only shat himself and did nothing.


----------



## Guardsman42 (Jan 12, 2019)

GayestFurryTrash said:


> Yeah if someone truly wanted to help Chris why in the ever loving fuck would they post on a website known for just watching him face planting his way through life and laughing while making sure the whole shitshow is preserved for posterity?
> 
> "I want to help someone, but first I should advertise that I'm doing that to show off how pure and virtuous I am, on the Kiwi Farms! They're known for being just the most upstanding and kind citizens of the internet. No bully ever." -no one who actually wanted to help Chris ever



Isn't Kiwi Farms the place that has consistently actually helped Chris out the Most? That amuses me the most.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Jan 12, 2019)

Guardsman42 said:


> Isn't Kiwi Farms the place that has consistently actually helped Chris out the Most? That amuses me the most.



It’s also the place that most viciously mocks his a-logs so you are correct.


----------



## Smertest Wisard (Jan 12, 2019)

Alpha Centauri said:


> Why are a lot of the obnoxious people on this site transsexual?
> 
> I realize that a lot of the worst people on this site KF users track down, many possibly becoming lolcows _because _they're trans on top of everything else - but Chris Chan became 'trans' well after becoming an internet personality seemingly independent of any interaction with KF, and this person just happened to be self-professed trans.
> _
> ...


KF members have essentially created a small egregore that constantly draws in more cows to sustain it's userbase and therefore itself, kinda like how 4chan started worshiping kek and then trump won the election. The longer that cows remain a focal point, the more this entity can corrupt them into a form that is more laughable. Felix preformed an action that could have possibly led to chris not producing content anymore, hence the rapid retaliation.
tl;dr don't pozload my negholep or the ghosts will turn you gay.


----------



## Bob's Ghost (Jan 12, 2019)

Does Felix think that Bob dying left an opening in the Miscreants?


----------



## The Fool (Jan 12, 2019)

Smertest Wisard said:


> KF members have essentially created a small egregore that constantly draws in more cows to sustain it's userbase and therefore itself, kinda like how 4chan started worshiping kek and then trump won the election. The longer that cows remain a focal point, the more this entity can corrupt them into a form that is more laughable. Felix preformed an action that could have possibly led to chris not producing content anymore, hence the rapid retaliation.
> tl;dr don't pozload my neghole or the ghosts will turn you gay.



shut up retard


----------



## Nekromantik (Jan 12, 2019)

Smertest Wisard said:


> KF members have essentially created a small egregore that constantly draws in more cows to sustain it's userbase and therefore itself, kinda like how 4chan started worshiping kek and then trump won the election. The longer that cows remain a focal point, the more this entity can corrupt them into a form that is more laughable. Felix preformed an action that could have possibly led to chris not producing content anymore, hence the rapid retaliation.
> tl;dr don't pozload my neghole or the ghosts will turn you gay.


Dude...what?


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 12, 2019)

Smertest Wisard said:


> KF members have essentially created a small egregore that constantly draws in more cows to sustain it's userbase and therefore itself, kinda like how 4chan started worshiping kek and then trump won the election. The longer that cows remain a focal point, the more this entity can corrupt them into a form that is more laughable. Felix preformed an action that could have possibly led to chris not producing content anymore, hence the rapid retaliation.
> tl;dr don't pozload my neghole or the ghosts will turn you gay.



tbh kys fam


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jan 12, 2019)

So Felix do you have any jobs beside mascot uniforms?


----------



## Mr. 0 (Jan 12, 2019)

chris had sex with barb


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jan 12, 2019)

Smertest Wisard said:


> Felix preformed an action that could have possibly led to chris not producing content


That was never going to happen. God, you're a retard. You have zero power of influence over anyone's life. Fag


----------



## Marvin (Jan 12, 2019)

WorldsSmartestManRonOTool said:


> I think his best chances would have been the earliest possible intervention. If his parents monitored/limited his internet usage as soon as they became aware of the trolling, his life would have been a lot different. They should have got a new, unlisted phone number as soon as they started getting prank calls, and stopped allowing him unlimited, unsupervised access to the internet. I see those early videos of his where he's in his bedroom yelling and flopping around, and I just always wonder "where were his parents at?" Like what were they thinking, they had to have been able to hear this stuff and why did they not go see what was going on? It took Bob to be worried about the house being condemned to step in and tell him to knock his shit off, and that lasted about 10 minutes. They should have taken it as seriously when he was babbling about Clyde Cash and Australian brush fires etc.


You have to keep in mind how bizarre the situation is to uninformed normies. Why did random internet speds from around the world harass some random retard like Chris? Why Chris? He's weird, don't get me wrong, but still, there's a lot that simply doesn't make sense. Bob and Barb did try to protect Chris, they just didn't believe that the internet was the culprit. They thought it was local kids doing the modern version of egging someone's house. 


GayestFurryTrash said:


> It’s also the place that most viciously mocks his a-logs so you are correct.


Chris is tard bait.


----------



## Rupin (Jan 12, 2019)

Smertest Wisard said:


> KF members have essentially created a small egregore that constantly draws in more cows to sustain it's userbase and therefore itself, kinda like how 4chan started worshiping kek and then trump won the election. The longer that cows remain a focal point, the more this entity can corrupt them into a form that is more laughable. Felix preformed an action that could have possibly led to chris not producing content anymore, hence the rapid retaliation.
> tl;dr don't pozload my neghole or the ghosts will turn you gay.



Please keep posting. I love when autists get doxxed.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 12, 2019)

Marvin said:


> They thought it was local kids doing the modern version of egging someone's house.



Instead, it was the worldwide Internet equivalent of egging someone's house.


----------



## stets (Jan 12, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Instead, it was the worldwide Internet equivalent of egging someone's house.



Although after making a fool of herself, getting doxed, and having their nudes laughed at, it’s the internet equivalent of egging your own house.


----------



## dopy (Jan 12, 2019)

Smertest Wisard said:


> KF members have essentially created a small egregore that constantly draws in more cows to sustain it's userbase and therefore itself, kinda like how 4chan started worshiping kek and then trump won the election.


the thread that keeps on giving


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 12, 2019)

Smertest Wisard said:


> kinda like how 4chan started worshiping kek and then trump won the election


...


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Jan 13, 2019)

Smertest Wisard said:


> KF members have essentially created a small egregore that constantly draws in more cows to sustain it's userbase and therefore itself, kinda like how 4chan started worshiping kek and then trump won the election. The longer that cows remain a focal point, the more this entity can corrupt them into a form that is more laughable. Felix preformed an action that could have possibly led to chris not producing content anymore, hence the rapid retaliation.
> tl;dr don't pozload my neghole or the ghosts will turn you gay.


----------



## AF 802 (Jan 13, 2019)

Uploaded the wellness check video to BitChute for additional redundancy. It's still processing, but enjoy:

https://www.bitchute.com/video/2uCjTy5Yj0Hh/


----------



## ShanghaiGuy (Jan 13, 2019)

Smertest Wisard said:


> KF members have essentially created a small egregore that constantly draws in more cows to sustain it's userbase and therefore itself, kinda like how 4chan started worshiping kek and then trump won the election. The longer that cows remain a focal point, the more this entity can corrupt them into a form that is more laughable. Felix preformed an action that could have possibly led to chris not producing content anymore, hence the rapid retaliation.
> tl;dr don't pozload my neghole or the ghosts will turn you gay.



You seem to be over thinking this, like a lot. Holy shit that was an autistic post.


----------



## deadson (Jan 13, 2019)

Smertest Wisard said:


> KF members have essentially created a small egregore that constantly draws in more cows to sustain it's userbase and therefore itself, kinda like how 4chan started worshiping kek and then trump won the election. The longer that cows remain a focal point, the more this entity can corrupt them into a form that is more laughable. Felix preformed an action that could have possibly led to chris not producing content anymore, hence the rapid retaliation.
> tl;dr don't pozload my neghole or the ghosts will turn you gay.



You need a refund for that bad batch of crack you're on, mate.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jan 13, 2019)

Smertest Wisard said:


> KF members have essentially created a small egregore that constantly draws in more cows to sustain it's userbase and therefore itself, kinda like how 4chan started worshiping kek and then trump won the election. The longer that cows remain a focal point, the more this entity can corrupt them into a form that is more laughable. Felix preformed an action that could have possibly led to chris not producing content anymore, hence the rapid retaliation.
> tl;dr don't pozload my neghole or the ghosts will turn you gay.


Man I thought I was insane, but this some heavy duty autistic rant over 'ere.


----------



## vrj (Jan 13, 2019)

Smertest Wisard said:


> KF members have essentially created a small egregore that constantly draws in more cows to sustain it's userbase and therefore itself, kinda like how 4chan started worshiping kek and then trump won the election. The longer that cows remain a focal point, the more this entity can corrupt them into a form that is more laughable. Felix preformed an action that could have possibly led to chris not producing content anymore, hence the rapid retaliation.
> tl;dr don't pozload my neghole or the ghosts will turn you gay.


nothing felix did was ever going to matter. you might actually be exceptional if you think otherwise. i'm also pretty sure the retaliation came from how stupid this whole thing was, as is pointed out quite often in this thread. this was a pretty funny post tho, so props


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jan 13, 2019)

Jamesathy said:


> nothing felix did was ever going to matter. you might actually be exceptional if you think otherwise. i'm also pretty sure the retaliation came from how stupid this whole thing was, as is pointed out quite often in this thread. this was a pretty funny post tho, so props


Agree, we can see through this farse. There were never any real intentions to get Chris help. They just wanted to get the terrible transvestite locked up and play hero. It was Anna 2.0


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 13, 2019)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> Anna


Speaking of, does she still interact with CWC now? @Marvin?


----------



## Glassshardballpit (Jan 13, 2019)

Too bad Felix didn't want to teach us more...
But the value of a good education wasn't lost on anyone.
Except, well, maybe him.


----------



## BX 752 (Jan 13, 2019)

After seeing a photo of whatever the fuck that thing identifies as, I could start hearing My Chemical Romance and smelling Walmart hair dye, with a tinge of cigarettes.


----------



## Ghostbeater (Jan 13, 2019)

@The American Hedgehog, can't we lock this one too? I guess @Chris Psychology got her 5 minutes in the spotlight and if nothing else for our amusement comes up this got pointless


----------



## Guardsman42 (Jan 13, 2019)

You know since every one doxxed Felix..

Did any one actually like tell their daddy? I am horribly curious to know if any one did.


----------



## BigTubboWithLittleChina (Jan 13, 2019)

Fuck, this thread is still _open?_


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 13, 2019)

It should be locked just because of that @Smertest Wisard autist.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Jan 13, 2019)

Ghostbeater said:


> @The American Hedgehog, can't we lock this one too? I guess @Chris Psychology got her 5 minutes in the spotlight and if nothing else for our amusement comes up this got pointless



I keep hoping it'll come back. Still signs in daily, right?


----------



## Shiversblood (Jan 13, 2019)

Closing the thread would be a good thing for Felix because then men would stop laughing at her. Keep open son.


----------



## Marvin (Jan 13, 2019)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Speaking of, does she still interact with CWC now? @Marvin?


I think she does once in awhile.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 13, 2019)

Smertest Wisard said:


> KF members have essentially created a small egregore that constantly draws in more cows to sustain it's userbase and therefore itself, kinda like how 4chan started worshiping kek and then trump won the election. The longer that cows remain a focal point, the more this entity can corrupt them into a form that is more laughable. Felix preformed an action that could have possibly led to chris not producing content anymore, hence the rapid retaliation.
> tl;dr don't pozload my neghole or the ghosts will turn you gay.



This post is actually 100% correct but people will react badly because they think the poster is invoking kekistani goofball shit. Play Metal Gear Solid 2 to learn more.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Jan 13, 2019)

Guardsman42 said:


> You know since every one doxxed Felix..
> 
> Did any one actually like tell their daddy? I am horribly curious to know if any one did.



Why fucking bother? The daddy let it's spawn turn out the way it did, that's all the answer you need as to what good telling it's daddy would do.


----------



## Wrathcaster (Jan 13, 2019)

Late to the party, figured it was just some unfunny tard asking if a wellness check should be done and passed it up.

So glad I didn't.

Is that Luca person actually a troon?  Just looks like a chick to me.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 13, 2019)

Wrathcaster said:


> Is that Luca person actually a troon? Just looks like a chick to me.



Yes, FtM. That's why you have to make sure to call her a woman, because she is biologically a woman and will never have a penis.


----------



## .Magichan (Jan 13, 2019)

Marvin said:


> You have to keep in mind how bizarre the situation is to uninformed normies. Why did random internet speds from around the world harass some random exceptional individual like Chris? Why Chris? He's weird, don't get me wrong, but still, there's a lot that simply doesn't make sense. Bob and Barb did try to protect Chris, they just didn't believe that the internet was the culprit. They thought it was local kids doing the modern version of egging someone's house.
> 
> Chris is tard bait.



Yes, thank you for pointing this out. I always pondered what would happen if Chris ever got the attention of malicious spergs similar to DSP or WingofRedemption that have jerking sessions to videos of them crying about depression, and wanting to kill themselves. 

He'd be completely at their mercy. Maybe chris was fortunate to gain infamy in the age of chantard and EDiots instead of today.


----------



## Wrathcaster (Jan 13, 2019)

The Fool said:


> Yes, FtM. That's why you have to make sure to call her a woman, because she is biologically a woman and will never have a penis.



I don't even see an attempt being made here.  Not even close.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 13, 2019)

Wrathcaster said:


> I don't even see an attempt being made here.  Not even close.



Welcome to the transtrender movement.


----------



## Ghostbeater (Jan 13, 2019)

Guts Gets Some said:


> I keep hoping it'll come back. Still signs in daily, right?


I don't know, she started out as a TJ Church contestor but i really think she gets more wet just by peope talking about her. So....why give her the attention?


----------



## Strelok (Jan 13, 2019)

If you really wanted the authorities to check up on Chris, should've just told them his house was on fire again.

I mean hell with the hoard it might actually be, Centralia style, just slowly smouldering starved of oxygen.


----------



## Guardsman42 (Jan 13, 2019)

The Un-Clit said:


> Why fucking bother? The daddy let it's spawn turn out the way it did, that's all the answer you need as to what good telling it's daddy would do.



More that I get a feeling Felix is one of those people whose parents control their life. I get a feeling they still get an allowance, and their dad/mom/whatever being mad at them is terrifying to them.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 13, 2019)

Guardsman42 said:


> More that I get a feeling Felix is one of those people whose parents control their life. I get a feeling they still get an allowance, and their dad/mom/whatever being mad at them is terrifying to them.



Would any parent who actually controlled their kids' lives let them turn into that weird turtle looking thing?


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Jan 13, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Would any parent who actually controlled their kids' lives let them turn into that weird turtle looking thing?


Yes if it gets them bonus points for being woke


----------



## Cardboard Box Mountain (Jan 13, 2019)

Man, I'm sorry, but this one is boring.


----------



## Rogowski (Jan 13, 2019)

How am I the first one to make this comparison?


----------



## Argh My Cigar (Jan 14, 2019)

Rogowski said:


> How am I the first one to make this comparison?View attachment 638670 View attachment 638671



First thing that came to mind for me was Emperor Hirohito from "Der Fuehrer's Face"


----------



## Smertest Wisard (Jan 14, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> It should be locked just because of that @Smertest Wisard autist.


Totally agree, that guy was nuts.


----------



## The American Hedgehog (Jan 14, 2019)

Ghostbeater said:


> @The American Hedgehog, can't we lock this one too? I guess @Chris Psychology got her 5 minutes in the spotlight and if nothing else for our amusement comes up this got pointless


Agreed.


----------

